#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-10-03
<wrst> binarymutant: hey yeah I know about linus...
<wrst> binarymutant: here are some screenshots http://wesleystout.no-ip.org/gnome3-2.png http://wesleystout.no-ip.org/gnome-3-2-2.png
<wrst> I don't have it tweaked much just a different shell theme and background and that's a stock gnome background
<binarymutant> wrst: the panel is on the side in gnome3 too?
 * Unit193 hopes that's not "Twlight" on the side
<Unit193> twilight rather
<wrst> yes its on the side but only when you use it most of the time its not seen
<wrst> twilight as in the movie???
<Unit193> wrst: Yep, quassel window ;)
<binarymutant> I had a hard time with the panel on the side, it kept popping up whenever I was doing anything
<binarymutant> looks good though
<wrst> never pops up binarymutant unless you hover in the hot corner on the activites or hit the super key
<binarymutant> ah
<binarymutant> my side panel experience was with unity
<wrst> yeah well gnome 3 is light years ahead of unity
 * wrst does not intend to start a flame war
<binarymutant> that's cool
<wrst> i would have loved to seen ubuntu put their twist on gnome shell vs going off reservation
<wrst> ohh Unit193 i'm finally gettting the twilight that's twil = this week in linux :)
<binarymutant> I think it had something to do with gnome's not-so benevelant dictatorship
 * wrst is slow
<wrst> binarymutant: yes well ubuntu has a little of that in them too so probalby destined to happen :)
<Unit193> That also might have taken some looking :P
<wrst> ha ha
<binarymutant> :D
<wrst> but binarymutant i'm perfectly happy with gnome 3 its slick looking, modern and performs well
<wrst> i would love to have a tablet device running it
<binarymutant> it does look very sleek
<binarymutant> first time i've seen it
<wrst> takes a little getting used to and some of the defaults are stupid, but for a more or less 1.0 release of something its good
<wrst> and much better than kde 4.0 was by a long shot
<binarymutant> I don't think I ever saw kde4 either
<binarymutant> just heard about it
<wrst> its very good now binarymutant, but at the 4.0 release it was bad
<wrst> now its very solid
<wrst> i just like gnome better
<binarymutant> ah
<wrst> but both are good
<binarymutant> does kde have side panel or still bottom?
<binarymutant> bottom*
<binarymutant> kde looks more like windows
<wrst> binarymutant: yeah kde did windows 7 before windows 7 did it
<binarymutant> lol
<wrst> but its highly customizable where gnome-shell not as much
 * Unit193 knows someone else on Arch that updated Gnome3
<wrst> wow another arch user!
<Unit193> On a few Ubuntu channels too ;)
<wrst> that seems to be a progression some take from ubuntu to arch
 * binarymutant finds that progression a little strange
<binarymutant> should be ubuntu<->debian
<Unit193> Now playing: "Carol Of The Bells" by "August Burns Red (Holiday)" on "Lost Messengers: The  Outtakes" <3
<wrst> binarymutant: yeah i think its the oldness of packages in debian and also, arch i think is a little simpler than debian to learn
<Unit193> Sorry, but I like this one
<Unit193> Arch is more likly to break
<binarymutant> wrst: unstable is where it's at
<Unit193> But has all the new stuff
<wrst> Unit193: never had arch to break
<binarymutant> aur?
<wrst> and binarymutant i tried testing still can't get gnome-shell, so moved to unstable and still no gnome-3 some dependency issue
<wrst> binarymutant: certainly use the AUR
<binarymutant> eh? that's not cool
<wrst> yeah binarymutant so i wasn't too happy and the "unstabled" gnome 3 is like 3.0.something when 3.2 is out in the wild
<binarymutant> huh it's still in experimental
<binarymutant> 3.0.2
<wrst> yeah thats it i had to add the experimental repo, that's the trouble
<wrst> anyway not worth the hassle
<binarymutant> there must be an rc bug on it or something from keeping it out of unstable, that's weird
<binarymutant> :/
<wrst> yeah not worth worrying with when I can get what i want with no hassle
<binarymutant> wrst: very understandable
<wrst> yeah, oh well, good night binarymutant think i'm heading out
<wrst> see you later Unit193
<Unit193> Good night mate
<wrst> wb binarymutant
<binarymutant> ty ty
<wrst> how are you doing binarymutant?
<binarymutant> good & you?
<wrst> doing well binarymutant, have a good weekend?
<binarymutant> it had it's ups&downs
<wrst> mine had lots of sleep I think
<binarymutant> lol
<binarymutant> wish mine did
<binarymutant> mine started out with a lot of nicotine and ended up cold turkey
<wrst> oh goodness binarymutant that is rough, I know a guy that quit smoking and used the patches and had good luck
<binarymutant> (although I can't get it out of my head, so I might break down and buy)
<binarymutant> wrst: that might be a good idea
<binarymutant> patches and/or gum
<binarymutant> anything really
<wrst> yeah his doctor told him to use them longer than suggested and a few other things to help him out
<binarymutant> cold turkey isn't very fun :/
<binarymutant> aren't those patches like 30$ though?
<wrst> no and probably not for those around you :)
<wrst> i have no clue binarymutant never smoked
<binarymutant> :P
<binarymutant> I think they're expensive
<wrst> probably so
<xpistos> hey all
<wrst> howdy xpistos
<cyberanger> wrst: even if they're 30 bucks, those patches work (compare that to WinDOS)
<wrst> morning cyberanger
 * cyberanger checks his watch, rattles it about
<cyberanger> morning wrst
 * cyberanger starts humming "on the road again"
<wrst> where you on the road to today cyberanger? if you can let go of that info
<cyberanger> top secret bunker #53, undisclosed location between Maryville, TN & Deals Gap, NC
<wrst> ha ha cyberanger
<cyberanger>   D'Oh
<binarymu1ant> grrrr
<binarymu1ant> brb
<wrst> binarymutant: back to stay? :)
<binarymutant> no I'm getting some bad xorg artifacts
<binarymutant> restarting X again, sorry
<binarymutant> so weird
<binarymutant> but good now
<wrst> ha ha
<binarymutant> I set some Xft option in my .Xresources and it left really nasty artifacts all over my screen
<binarymutant> but Xft is fonts o_0
<wrst> way over my head binarymutant x is a mystery to me
<binarymutant> sometimes it confuses the **** out of me
<binarymutant> I guess Xft is like a layer over X, idk why else it would leave artifacts
<wrst> beats me i just rejoiced when xorg.conf was no longer required for most things :)
<binarymutant> lol
<binarymutant> auto xorg.conf is pretty cool, took a long time to get used to though
<wrst> didn't me binarymutant
<wrst> now for my desktop using nvidia it uses xorg.conf, but nvidia-settings and nvidia-xconfig take care of all that for me
<binarymutant> ya
<binarymutant> I don't even think that those apps write xorg
<binarymutant> .conf
<wrst> and with my intel laptop its all down through the gnome display settings and that is the nicest thing, but not near the control nvidia-settings gives
<wrst> binarymutant: the nividia stuff does write to and you can hack it if you need to
<binarymutant> I use nvidia-settings but still don't have the .conf, it's weird
<binarymutant> very automagick
<wrst> hmm well, i use dual monitors don't know if that is it, or if i have been doing nvidia-xconfig and don't need to possibly?
<binarymutant> ah, it's prolly the dual monitors that need to write it
<binarymutant> wrst: do you do 2 different screens or the one giant xinerama screen?
<wrst> twinview
<binarymutant> that's the 2 seperate?
<wrst> yes
<wrst> but not seperate x-sessions on each screen
<wrst> so on the left i have my gnome panel and all that jazz and on the right hand its wide open real estate
<binarymutant> pretty cool
<binarymutant> that's what I was doing when I had dual monitors, the one giant screen wasn't very good for games
<wrst> no and I have to shut down one screen for games now it gets thins confused sometimes
<binarymutant> dual is cool though
<binarymutant> if your monitors are different sizes, moving the app into the middle of them looked really weird I remember that about xinerama
<wrst> yeah and mine are different sizes and different resolutions, right hand is 16:10 left hand 16:9
<binarymutant> those are huge monitors ! :D
<wrst> nah not really one is a 19" the other is 21"
<wrst> that's just so so by todays standards
<binarymutant> must be a really good video card then
<wrst> yaeh decent actually have two and running sli, but with linux you can't sli on two monitors that is disappointing or you couldn't maybe you can now
<binarymutant> dunno, never had the hardware to do sli
<binarymutant> sli is like parrellel video cards?
<wrst> yeah you pretty much put the power of two cards into one output
<wrst> you can use dual monitors in winders with sli enabled
<binarymutant> I bet sli makes gaming super detailed
<binarymutant> I can't even remember what that's called... parallel computing...
<binarymutant> *cluster* duh
 * binarymutant had to look it up
<wrst> binarymutant: i'm not for sure never got to use it!
<wrst> on sli, i have on windows and it improves thigns but i have lower end cards
<binarymutant> maybe games just aren't written for parallel gpu's yet :/
<binarymutant> it'll be forever until I get cards that I could that, I just now got a laptop with 2 processors in it lol
<wrst> yeah I am generally on the blunt edge of technology
<wrst> just can't afford cutting or bleeding edge
<binarymutant> I'm on 10 years ago tech :P
<binarymutant> not any edge, the handle lol
<wrst> that can be painful :)
<binarymutant> it's fun though, I get better speeds than most people with brand new computers :D
<binarymutant> no bloat lol
<wrst> haha
<wrst> what are you running exactly binarymutant?
<binarymutant> this laptop is a Latitude D630
<xpistos> That is a solid laptop
<wrst> yes
<wrst> i meant os/desktop
<binarymutant> yeah it is, it rocks
<binarymutant> my desktop is a .. hng on
<binarymutant> optiplex dimension 4700, but it's not used as a desktop anymore
<binarymutant> it's just a file server these days
<wrst> yeah those aren't bad machiens either think my moms computer maybe one of those actually
<binarymutant> Linux on everything (of course)
<wrst> of course, ubuntu?
<binarymutant> debian/ubuntu yeah
<wrst> cool
<binarymutant> I don't switch distros like I did 10 years ago anymore, Debian is my work horse and if I need newer app versions I just compile it myself
<xpistos> lol my old dimension 4400 is my files server too
<binarymutant> lol but they do the job really well
<binarymutant> no need to get a new one yet
<binarymutant> maybe the next decade :P
<xpistos> Still here?
<binarymutant> of course :D
<binarymutant> idk why my network kicks me off so much
<binarymutant> now I must kill ppl [in UrbanTerror]
<wrst> have fun binarymutant :)
<binarymutant> and back
<binarymutant> intense
<binarymutant> whoa bitbucket does git now? that's pretty cool! github doesn't do hg yet lol
<wrst> wb... again... binarymutant :P
<xpistos> Am I falling out of this chair?
<wrst> no you are not
<cyberanger> xpistos: lookss wobbly, maybe
<wrst> greetings cyberanger
<cyberanger> hey wrst
<wrst> how are you doing cyberanger?
<xpistos> back
<xpistos> wrst: fyi, my arch install ... humming
<cyberanger> wrst: well, lets just say it's simplier driving alone
<xpistos> flying down the pike with icewm installed
<wrst> cool xpistos, it really flies if you set it up to :)
<wrst> cyberanger: amen!
<cyberanger> only three people in the car, and I've got 4 opinions on where to go, irritating
<cyberanger> only one should matter, the driver
<xpistos> cyberanger: I got two words for you
<xpistos> Ejector
<xpistos> Seats
<wrst> ha ha xpistos
<cyberanger> xpistos: well, considering who the passengers are, and the owner of the car, I've got one work
<cyberanger> backfire
<cyberanger> ejecting your folks from your mom's car, not wise
<cyberanger> i did actually consider chucking the gps out the window, but settled for shutting it up by disabling the route
<cyberanger> I reseaarch where i'm going for twice as long as driving it takes, plan alternate routes
<cyberanger> consider detours, construction
<cyberanger> that gps doesn't factor that and can get confused as to what road your on, if there is a parellel road
<cyberanger> not to metion the map software is 5 years old
<cyberanger> on topp of that, they didn't want me driving in cinniniti, but this route bypasses it, only 5 miles of ohio between indina & kentuckey
 * cyberanger notices my typing is real off, between bumpy road& this small keyboard, and not running spell check attm
<cyberanger> wrst: so yeah, good, next year I go solo and leave the nag-a-tron at home
<wrst> ha ha cyberanger
<cyberanger> <scarsam>oh wait, I don't own a nag-a-tron, wonder why</scarsam>
<cyberanger> I learned a long time ago what a nuicense these trips can be, hence why in june 2010 I outfitted with celluar internet to offset the annoyances
 * cyberanger has nothing against GPS, satnav however, it's just one more distraction
<pace_t_zulu> binarymutant: "Bitbucket now rocks Git"
<binarymutant> ya I got the email, pretty nifty
<binarymutant> brb
<binarymutant> pace_t_zulu: github doesn't do mercurial, so it's a +1 for bitbucket atm
<binarymutant> ok idk what's going on with irc, I got logged off while playing UrT but in game stayed online... weird :/
<binarymutant> bitbucket should go ahead and do every version control software, it shouldn't be too hard
<Unit193> Well, I'm sure you could guess what I made to eat :P
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-10-04
<wrst> Unit193: you causing all the noise. :p
<Unit193> wrst: Well, I did make a netsplit
<wrst> OK just thought we blamed you for everything
<Unit193> I always blame you
<wrst> oh yeah
<Unit193> I got someone this morning!
<wrst> how?
<Unit193> I'me halfop on #saver2 (Different network), and the game is to kick ops/halfops before they half/op up
<Unit193> A halfop can't kick other ops or halfops
<cyberanger> Unit193: so does chanserv allow anyone to halfop then, or how's that bit work
<Unit193> cyberanger: Nope, it's like atheme only with levels
<Unit193> You get set at that leve
<Unit193> l
<cyberanger> ah
<Unit193> It's fun
<Unit193> G = Filters out all Bad words in your messages with <censored>
<cyberanger> love filter games
<cyberanger> take innocent setences, filter it out to where it sounds like it's just evil
<cyberanger> then show somebody the censored version, and the original, watch the shock
<wrst> wb... again binarymutant :P
<cyberanger> wrst: he has connection issues, yes
<wrst> yes cyberanger I'm thinking so :)
<wrst> cyberanger: how are you doing today?
<cyberanger> better
<cyberanger> the car isn't moving
<wrst> ha ha
 * cyberanger doesn't mind the travel, it's too many drivers for one steering column, too many navigatiors for one route
<wrst> ha ha family trip?
<cyberanger> yeah, Mom, Dad & the Annoy-a-Tron (aka naginabox, GPS Navigation, other names too)
<cyberanger> keeps it intresting
<cyberanger> it's not really family though, it's just the added input is more distracting than helpful
<cyberanger> it could have been friends, or coworkers, or just me and a naginabox, same frustration (except, I guess all those I can say shutup to without any adverse affects)
<cyberanger> wrst: just finished burning all the debian stable cd's
<cyberanger> err, dvds
<wrst> nice cyberanger, how did you download all that on the road?
<wrst> greetings chris4585
<cyberanger> wrst: I didn't, some was before the trip, some on the hotel wifi, some when I got back (and all the testing was when I got back, gotta run that through rsync each week)
<cyberanger> Chicago isn't too far from the Argonne National Labortory (in a literal & networking sense) plus closer (in a networking sense) to RIT and other mirrors
<cyberanger> and that card really ran there anyhow (claiming 15MBPS, but it was going up and down like crazy, it avg.d out to 9MBPS, over 1.50 here (on a 3 down 1 up connection here)
<wrst> cyberanger: i'm super digging all this ssh tunneling can't wait to use it on public wifi
<cyberanger> I'd run an iptables command to force it to only use that
<wrst> before I venture out may have to get a lesson :)
<cyberanger> that's not a problem, however that may have to wait a few hours
<cyberanger> I know that can happen today
<wrst> oh i mean like in months cyberanger :)
<wrst> i'm going no where
<cyberanger> wrst: I'm going nowhere at 70MPH
<cyberanger> ;-)
<chris4585> hey wrst
<cyberanger> wb chris4585 been awhile
<wrst> chris4585: how you doing
<chris4585> I'm alright, if I'm not here its usually because freenode doesn't like me to auto connect, sometimes it'll go and sometimes it wont
<wrst> what have you done to freenode chris4585? :)
<chris4585> nothing, just doesn't connect sometimes, my other network works fine
<cyberanger> bbl, finish packing and heading back to cleveland today
<wrst> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/10/native-netflix-client-coming-linux-in-12-months/
<Unit193> Oh no! wrst reads OMGUbuntu!
<wrst> ha ha Unit193 i'm well read :)
<Unit193> That's the one I don't like :P
<cyberanger> well, that didn't go as planned
<binarymutant> wow I completely forgot how addictive video games are :D
<cyberanger> binarymutant: how true, how true
<binarymutant> ...must resist playing again
<binarymutant> I don't get the netflix linux client thing, aren't they using flash?
 * cyberanger hands binarymutant a controller >:-)
<binarymutant> if not html5?
<cyberanger> binarymutant: silverlight with drm
<Unit193> Silverlight last I knew]
<binarymutant> Ooh
<cyberanger> Unit193: yep, with DRM
<cyberanger> moonlight won't work due to that
<binarymutant> I thought MS even abandoned silverlight
<cyberanger> binarymutant: special clients for special devices
<cyberanger> and I think they're moving away with microsoft slowly
<binarymutant> how could a huge company like that make such a big error :D
<cyberanger> binarymutant: netflix or microsoft/
<binarymutant> netflix
<binarymutant> they should just do html5 and auth the page for paying clients
<binarymutant> easy, cross platform, etc
<binarymutant> oo big trouble in little china :D
<cyberanger> binarymutant: simple, at the time, html5 didn't exist (or too draft, lacked media)
<binarymutant> yeah but in order to stay alive, internet companies have to keep up with the times. Look at AOL
<cyberanger> also, they walked in knowing flash's pains, needing drm (due to royalities, license holders)
<cyberanger> and aware that their market was mail rentals
<binarymutant> they shouldn't need drm... wait do you download netflix? I thought it was stream
<pleia2> they are even required to drm the streams
<binarymutant> that's so weird!
<pleia2> (this all comes from the content providers they license content from)
<cyberanger> binarymutant: it's not netflix choice
<cyberanger> the dvd's are a different market
<pleia2> the ChromeOS version of Netflix uses HTML5
<cyberanger> crossing over to streaming, bad waters
<binarymutant> they should the chrome version for everyone then :D
<cyberanger> pleia2: you have a cr48?
<pleia2> but there are challenges to keeping it protected, so if you want to use Netflix with ChromeOS you can't run it in Dev mode, essentially meaning you can't poke around and see what's going on
<pleia2> cyberanger: yep
<cyberanger> lucky
<cyberanger> I applied, too late I guess
<pleia2> this is why they  don't have a generic chrome plugin yet
<binarymutant> idk what dev mode is :(
<pleia2> binarymutant: on chromebooks you can switch into developer mode to poke around the filesystem, get extra commands and do development
<pleia2> regular mode is very locked down
<binarymutant> that's weird too :/
<binarymutant> dev mode should be regular mode lol :D
<pleia2> not really, it's a consumer-level device that's essentially a web browser
<cyberanger> binarymutant: think android phone prior to rooting it
<pleia2> you don't want normal people messing around with it, it's very simple and Just Works
<binarymutant> but most people wouldn't even if they were given the opportunity I think
<cyberanger> binarymutant: the cr48 was targetting those that would
<binarymutant> oh well, some companies are weird :P
<pleia2> the opportunity isn't needed, best to not give it to them
<pleia2> it's not like you're installing software on the thing, upgrades just come with magic when you reboot
<cyberanger> pretty much the only cromeos device out there
<pleia2> there are several now: amazon.com/chromeos
<binarymutant> <-- sticks with debian/ubuntu
<pleia2> best buy sells them online too
<pleia2> (not in stores, boo)
<pleia2> I like the idea, they include an ssh client (yay!) and the battery life is amazing (about 8 hours on the cr-48) but they are too expensive for what they are
<binarymutant> expensive and no access? doesn't sound like a good time :P
<pleia2> I have plenty of computers that I can tinker with ;)
<binarymutant> aren't companies pretty good with streaming and not caching nowadays
<binarymutant> it used to to cache in /tmp but now - I have nooo clue where they do it
 * binarymutant thinks the netflix problems are the reason piracy will never go away
<binarymutant> it's easier to copy than to appease IP hoarding companies :P
<cyberanger> binarymutant: flash caches to tmp, deletes it in an instant
<cyberanger> it's linked to /proc till it's no longer needed (and one can copy it knowing that)
<cyberanger> presume that's the same concern for html5 and moonlight
<binarymutant> that's useful info ^^
 * binarymutant sticks with debian AND piracy lol
<Unit193> He says in the logged channel ;)
<binarymutant> rofl, oh noes
<cyberanger> It's the end of the world as I know it...
<cyberanger> I feel fine
 * Unit193 chuckles
<binarymutant> I doubt they search google with "ubuntu piracy" as the terms
<binarymutant> they = ip police
<binarymutant> anywho be back in a few (more urban terror! yay :D)
<Unit193> Eh, they do more worse things
<binarymutant> Unit193: like...?
<binarymutant> I heard they download torrents lol
<binarymutant> let me find that article, it was hilarious
<Unit193> I've seen examples and read a few things, but I don't remember (Watch cyberanger tell it ;P )
<binarymutant> http://boingboing.net/2011/09/22/movie-industry-self-piracy-proves-that-ip-addresses-arent-people-invalidates-copyright-enforcement-schemes.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+boingboing%2FiBag+%28Boing+Boing%29
<binarymutant> techdirt.com is a good link too :D brb (this time for real)
<cyberanger> Unit193: binarymutant got the best one
<vychune> hey guys
<vychune> Could you guys critique my website for me?
<vychune> as usual nobody home lol
<binarymutant> I can :D
<binarymutant> :D :D :D
<binarymutant> url me
 * binarymutant apologizes, lots of energy drinks
<Unit193> Link 'em
<Unit193> dano
<vychune> http://www.chestpaint.com/
<binarymutant> uh
<vychune> what?
<vychune> give me your honest opinion
<vychune> don't think of my feeling lol
<binarymutant> vychune: do you know how to do gradients in css?
<vychune> yes the background uses them
<vychune> as well as the three top divs
<binarymutant> hng on
<vychune> k
<binarymutant> http://i54.tinypic.com/10gbj14.jpg  is what it looks like for webkit
<vychune> doesnt Chrome use webkit?
<binarymutant> yes
<vychune> im using that
<binarymutant> http://binarymutant.byethost8.com/ I like these types of gradients :D
<vychune> your site wont come up :/
<binarymutant> :(
<vychune> dude on your screenshot zoom out lol
<binarymutant> comes up for me.... owell
<binarymutant> I can't lol
<vychune> oh lol
<vychune> check the spelling?
<binarymutant> I say your top* divs should be on bottom
<binarymutant> and your content in the middle
<vychune> hmm
<vychune> i like that idea hold on
<binarymutant> nav-content-top* divs
<vychune> I LIKES THAT
<vychune> view the homepages
<vychune> view the homepage
<binarymutant> I like masthead, donate/cc is blurry, maybe add a little 3d?
<binarymutant> and a 2 color scheme, 3 at most. you have 5 colors
<binarymutant> my site doesn't come up?
<binarymutant> that aint cool
<binarymutant> I have 6 color scheme on my site lol
<binarymutant> thats bad
<binarymutant> 7! :(
<vychune> yeah seven color is a little much lol
<binarymutant> the rounded corners are so rounded that they hide stuff, like "violation"
<vychune> ok
<vychune> dang i gtg
<vychune> babysitting
<vychune> -_-
<vychune> THANKS FOR ALL YOUR HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<binarymutant> :(
<vychune> o/
<vychune> ttyl?
<binarymutant> sure :D
<vychune> o/
<vychune> later
<binarymutant> why doesn't my site come up, I pay good money for that ( $0 )
<Unit193> I get some nice from my shell :D
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-10-05
<wrst> who do you use Unit193?
<Unit193> Ninthfloor
<wrst> ahh yes i think i have seen them before thats cool
<Unit193> I've talked about them, and just gave you a link this afternoon :P
<wrst> ha ha yeah you did didn't you :)
<wrst> i had a shell with shellium until it went south Unit193, but i really didn't use it much
<Unit193> Only way shellium was better, they had cloaks ;)
<binarymutant> t
<wrst> the community was a little... well they were different at shellium
<Unit193> Mind if I ask how? (Did you meet canthus? :D )
<wrst> that sounds familiar Unit193
<binarymutant> isthatsitedown says http://binarymutant.byethost8.com/ is running...
<Unit193> worksforme
<binarymutant> coo
<Unit193> You're just getting my IP
<binarymutant> ?
<Unit193> Joke... Access logs
<binarymutant> I dont get see those logs :/
<binarymutant> -well I dont think I do
<Unit193> Yeah, sad isn't it?
<binarymutant> a little :(
<binarymutant> anyone know php?
<Unit193> [Freenode] There is no such nick php
<Unit193> Last seen  : Aug 06 14:41:04 2010 (1 year, 8 weeks, 3 days, 10:49:51 ago)
<binarymutant> what's the nick?
<Unit193> Last addr  : Blade@unaffiliated/blade || Information on PHP (account PHP)
<binarymutant> lol
<Unit193> You has yahoo
<binarymutant> yah
<binarymutant> I haz all
<binarymutant> yahoo is for spam :D
<cyberanger> hotmail is for spam, yahoo is for solicited junk mail
<Unit193> Gmail is for your main, GMX is your...?
<cyberanger> GMX is german, so anything you don't want in the US
<cyberanger> smaller forigen hosts for privacy
<cyberanger> mexico for encryption, copyright related (they have virtually no laws on either)
<Unit193> It's not GPG = you're done? :P
<cyberanger> Unit193: import & export laws for encryption = none
<cyberanger> but yeah, GPG, why make it easy ;-)
 * Unit193 starts to wonder how binarymutant doesn't go insane
<cyberanger> Unit193: simple, insanity is a matter of perspective ;-)
<binarymutant> with the autolog off?
<Unit193> The pingouts and resets
<binarymutant> it only happens on irc for some reason
<binarymutant> I think charter might not like irc (?)
<Unit193> Connect with ssl on 7000
<binarymutant> k let me try
 * Unit193 wonders if he read how to do it with his client
<binarymutant> didn't really work
<binarymutant> 6697 did
<binarymutant> (prolly do this a few more times)
<binarymutant> Unit193: do you verify?
<Unit193> Don't remember
<binarymutant> verifying didn't work
<binarymutant> ohwell
<Unit193> One thing I don't get. When you /who someone, you get a channel, nick, away status (with voice,op), number that is 0, hostmask and real name. What is that number?
<binarymutant> no clue, not an irc-afficionado
<binarymutant> I can't tell by the help file either :/
<Unit193> Already looked
<Unit193> IIRC, they are all 0. I just checked myself
<binarymutant> that's weird
<binarymutant> everyone here just has a 0
<binarymutant> invisible boolean?
<binarymutant> idk
<binarymutant> why you looking up everyone's host Unit193 ?
<Unit193> I wasn't
<binarymutant> oh :P
<binarymutant> why you looking up our 0's :P
<Unit193> Easy way to check if someone is away /w cy{tab}
<binarymutant> I like how anames greys the away ppl out
<Unit193> Yep, but this way it doesn't clutter the screen :P
<binarymutant> ah
 * binarymutant doesn't read backlog
<binarymutant> http://llamafont.com/
<binarymutant> first time seeing the WTFPL license! *Firsties*
<xpistos> Hey all
<xpistos> Capo
<wrst> howdy xpistos
<xpistos> wrst: did we find out if it is you or me?
<wrst> i don't know xpistos, i can receive fine from everyone besides you
<wrst> maybe its a sign ? :P
<xpistos> I would think it is me then
<xpistos> something I have setup wront on my work box
<wrst> do otheres get your im's xpistos?
<xpistos> wrst: Yep
<wrst> hmm i think its gtalk then
<wrst> soemthing about a new user or soemthing
 * Unit193 thinks he should just IM xpistos 
<wrst> xpistos: care to send me another message I tried something :)
<xpistos> wrst: said you were away
<wrst> nope xpistos didn't work, but got it on my phone :\
<xpistos> lol
<vychune> o/
<Unit193> Howdy
<vychune> how ya been dude
<Unit193> I'm still breathing
<vychune> that bad huh?
<Unit193> Last I checked, breathing was good
<vychune> yes, but you made it sound like thats the only thing you got going for ya lol
<Unit193> Well, someone got a cloak update
<vychune> pace_t_zulu: whats good dude?
<Unit193> There is a chance he isn't here
<pace_t_zulu> vychune: hi
<pace_t_zulu> Unit193: you are right :)
<pace_t_zulu> but i am
<Unit193> pace_t_zulu: Figures...
<pace_t_zulu> Unit193: i am working on improving my connection method
<Unit193> pace_t_zulu: Ah, nice! What are you changing it to?
<pace_t_zulu> Unit193: znc
<pace_t_zulu> Unit193: currently i'm rolling w quassel
<pace_t_zulu> Unit193: but i am dissatisfied
<Unit193> pace_t_zulu: Ah, that way you can use irssi, weechat, xchat, pidgin or anything and still have an always on. I just don't know how far back the scrollback goes :/
<pace_t_zulu> Unit193: you can set how far back
<pace_t_zulu> Unit193: i'm thinking ~5000 lines
<pace_t_zulu> Unit193: but i don't know how my server will handle it
<pace_t_zulu> vychune: what's up man?
<Unit193> pace_t_zulu: Alright. I'm personally fine with irssi. When the scrollback doesn't have that far, either I don't care that much, or I read logs
<vychune> pace_t_zulu: oh nothing pondering my life and wth i need to do with it, as well as webpage coding.
<pace_t_zulu> vychune: what part of tn are you in?
<vychune> Memphis man Memphis
<vychune> which just got voted 2nd most dangerous city in the us
<vychune> :(
<vychune> pace_t_zulu: :where are you from sir?
<pace_t_zulu> vychune: nashville tn
<pace_t_zulu> Unit193: what about you?
<Unit193> pace_t_zulu: Uhhh... I'm from out of town ;)
<Unit193> pace_t_zulu: Ohio
<pace_t_zulu> Unit193: that's cool
<pace_t_zulu> Unit193: you are still welcome here
<vychune> Unit193: Cleveland?
<pace_t_zulu> vychune: would you be interested in a Ubuntu 11.10 release party in nashville?
<Unit193> pace_t_zulu: That's what cyber said, still a bit odd though (but GREAT people)
<Unit193> vychune: No
<vychune> pace_t_zulu: yes but no funds to go
<vychune> if i get a job before then maybe
<Unit193> pace_t_zulu: I had been trying to find a way to /part and leave you at peace, but I actually got to know more than just wrst and cyber (Yes I know how to use tab)
<vychune> where are those two anyway?
<vychune> ping: wrst cyberanger
<wrst> vychune: pong
<vychune> wrst: what u up to over there? Mischevious things perhaps?
<vychune> lol
<wrst> hopefully vychune :)
<vychune> lol
<vychune> hmm i havent seen linuxman in a minute
<pace_t_zulu> vychune: are you looking for work exclusively in memphis?
<vychune> yeah, i have to
 * vychune rides the bus
<pace_t_zulu> vychune: ok... if you were willing to look outside of memphis i might have suggestions ... but i understand
<pace_t_zulu> brb guys
<vychune> that was quick
<wrst> 20 second rebooot... nice :)
<vychune> what are your suggestions, pace_t_zulu ?
<pace_t_zulu> vychune: what kind of work are you looking for?
<vychune> ANYTHING
<pace_t_zulu> who is this johnhaitas character? :P
<vychune> johnhaitas: double nicking are we?
<vychune> lol
 * Unit193 has that, one for his backup on unlogged channels (or ones he really doesn't want to miss) if his main goes down
 * vychune doesnt use his
<johnhaitas> vychune: actually … i think i'm going to be dropping pace_t_zulu in favor of johnhaitas
<johnhaitas> vychune: i'll hang on to pace_t_zulu for a bit while i transition
<vychune> cool
<vychune> johnhaitas: now about the jobs
<johnhaitas> wrst cyberanger Svpernova09 orias xpistos chris4585 pleia2 …. i'm transitioning from 'pace_t_zulu' to 'johnhaitas' … fyi
<pace_t_zulu> wrst cyberanger Svpernova09 orias xpistos chris4585 pleia2 …. i'm transitioning from 'pace_t_zulu' to 'johnhaitas' … fyi
<wrst> who is this johnhaitas? is he some sort of super hero?
<johnhaitas> vychune:  sorry … yes
<johnhaitas> vychune: what kind of work are you looking for?
<vychune> johnhaitas: still gonna leave i on your account though right?
<vychune> johnhaitas: anything
<vychune> something a 20 year old with not much exp. can do
<johnhaitas> vychune: "leave i on you account" ?
<johnhaitas> vychune: would you consider relocating to say … nashville?
<vychune> leave the nick on your account. and if i could find a way to yeah
<johnhaitas> vychune: i am keeping pace_t_zulu indefinitely
<johnhaitas> perhaps forever
<vychune> for ever ever for ever ever for ever ever
<Unit193> He's flooded
<vychune> lol
<pace_t_zulu> interesting...
<pace_t_zulu> :)
<vychune> might wanna drop pace_t_zulu for a min lol
<pace_t_zulu> gross
<pace_t_zulu> flooded?
<pace_t_zulu> vychune: insight as to what caused that?
<vychune> pace_t_zulu: you used the same host for two nicks
<vychune> pace_t_zulu: did you get it?
<vychune> Mr. D's using the radio app
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: I'll keep that in mind
<vychune> O_O oops worng chan
<vychune> brb
<xpistos> pace_t_zulu: roger
<pace_t_zulu> vychune: oh ... i see
<pace_t_zulu> i suppose i can log out of pace_t_zulu
<pace_t_zulu> i can always flip to it to prove it's me
<Unit193> That shouldn't be why, check wikipedia on what that means, too much in (oh what's it called again??)
<Unit193> johnhaitas: So the kernel update didn't nuke you? Great!
<johnhaitas> Unit193: wasn't a kernel update ...
<Unit193> johnhaitas: Oh, (Quit: Kernel Update ... Reboot) must have confused me ;)
<johnhaitas> Unit193: resolving that flood issue
<Unit193> Precise Pangolin, destined to become Xubuntu 12.04 LTS - http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784
<Unit193> Needed to be Pink Panther or something to do with a Penguin
<johnhaitas> hey guys ...
<johnhaitas> per Unit193 pointing out that Precise Pangolin is the mascot for Ubuntu 12.04 LTS … i posted it on facebook
<johnhaitas> please "Like" or "Comment" on it to give it a higher profile … catch the attention of folks who would otherwise miss it
<johnhaitas> ^ Unit193 wrst xpistos  cyberanger chris4585 elijah-mbp orias Juzzy twayneprice vychune ZenAdm1n
<johnhaitas> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Ubuntu-Tennessee/134857110680
<Unit193> johnhaitas: I would, but I don't login to facebook (And not sure it it would count ;) )
<johnhaitas> Unit193: no worries ...
<johnhaitas> Unit193: just trying to raise our/ubuntu's profile to all of our social contacts
<Unit193> I'm sure all the other facers will do it ;D
<johnhaitas> Unit193: thanks for bringing that to my attention
<Unit193> johnhaitas: You're welcome, I'll just save my comments :P
 * cyberanger looks for the dislike button
 * cyberanger likes Ubuntu 12.04 LTS codenamed "Pink Panther"
<Unit193> ^^^^^^^
<Unit193> Take a look here http://img.xrmb2.net/images/564782.jpeg
<Unit193> Welp, "Similar Facebook Pages: Ubuntu Satanic Edition" -_-
 * johnhaitas thinks there may be trademark issues with "Pink Panther"
<johnhaitas> binarymutant: i'm switching from 'pace_t_zulu' to 'johnhaitas'
 * wrst doesn't care about code names as long as its good
<vychune> back
<vychune> johnhaitas: do we have a google plus page?
<johnhaitas> vychune: no
<johnhaitas> vychune: i am not yet familiar with google+
<johnhaitas> vychune: you are welcome to create one … just let us know if you do
<vychune> ok
<Unit193> johnhaitas: You should do it!! G+ > Facebook
<johnhaitas> Unit193: i'm not a fan of facebook
<Unit193> Yep, G+ is better
<johnhaitas> Unit193: i don't need any "greater than" Facebook atm
<johnhaitas> Unit193: i know i need to check it out … but i've been pretty busy lately
<Unit193> johnhaitas: Heh, yeah... I'm not "good" at G+ either :P
<Unit193> s/G+/Social networks/g
<vychune> johnhaitas: it's got angry birds
<vychune> anybody here on g+?
<vychune> crickets
<johnhaitas> i don't
<vychune> johnhaitas: dont what
<johnhaitas> sorry ...
<johnhaitas> i'm not
<johnhaitas> … on g+
<vychune> oh ok
<johnhaitas> brb
<vychune> got it right now?
<johnhaitas> wrst: any suggestion on disabling quassel-core daemon without uninstalling?
<johnhaitas> wrst: i'd like to keep it around … but not running
<wrst> sudo service stop quasselcore  will stop it
 * wrst wonders where the startup daemons are held in ubuntu
<johnhaitas> wrst: how do i disable it from launching on boot
<wrst> well in arch it woudl be easy comment it out in /etc/rc.conf :)
<wrst> let me see
<johnhaitas> wrst "/etc/init.d … The directory containing System V init scripts." from $ man service
<johnhaitas> haha
<johnhaitas> man service
<vychune> ROTFLOL
<wrst> yeah but where do you disable the daemon? or did i miss it in turning on man services? :)
<johnhaitas> $ sudo service quasselcore stop
<johnhaitas> ^ command to stop service
<wrst> yeah i know that but how do you stop it on startup?
<wrst> hmm and i wrote the command wrong earlier :\
<vychune> lol
<johnhaitas> $ sudo  update-rc.d -f quasselcore remove
<wrst> ahh cool
<wrst> that is good to know
<johnhaitas> now … how do i launch znc automatically
<wrst> reverse of the previous command?
 * wrst prefers configuration files on this stuff
<vychune> binarymutant: hello there
<johnhaitas> k wrst
<johnhaitas> i have znc sorted
<johnhaitas> wrst: http://doomclaw.de/index.php/2009/08/18/run-znc-at-boot-with-an-init-script/
<vychune> http://www.chestpaint.com/
<vychune> rolls eyes wrong window
<vychune> *rolls eyes* wrong window
<vychune> HOW DO I DISPLAY XML IN A PHP DOCUMENT?
<vychune> nvm gtg
<binarymutant> hello :D
<binarymutant> oh too late :/
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-10-06
<vychune> i'm probably late but RIP Steve Jobs
<wrst> vychune: i just heard
<vychune> dang
<vychune> guess i wasnt that late then lol
<Unit193> wrst: Got it pinged in another channel a bit ago, look at their main site
<vychune> link?
<Unit193> http://apple.com :P
<wrst> nice how they did that
<vychune> oh
<vychune> simple and elegant
<vychune> rip dude
<xpistos> what up peeps
<Unit193> xpistos: Good morning!
<xpistos> Unit193: How are we doing?
<Unit193> xpistos: Trying to follow something in a channel I was just invited to. Who is this "we"?
<wrst> howdy
<xpistos> friendly "you"
<Unit193> wrst: :D
 * Unit193 is a little confused about this
<xpistos> CAPO!
<wrst> howdy xpistos :)
<xpistos> live large
<xpistos> hey
<wrst> what?
<wrst> :P
<xpistos> I don't remember tpeing that
<Unit193> xpistos: I hope to have answered your question well
<Unit193> The comics for today are great :D
<xpistos> Unit193: Oh, you like comic eh?
<Unit193> xpistos: Oh yes, the ones I have picked are great :D
<xpistos> You know I do a comic book podcast?
<Unit193> wrst: Next time you have a PM with xpistos, give him the link ;)
<Unit193> xpistos: Nope, but it's the wrong type of comics. I'm thinking Calvin and Hobbes
<xpistos> I like Calvin and Hobbes
<Unit193> So you don't do a podcast for X-men type comics books? What is a comic books podcast anyway?
* johnhaitas changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-tn to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Tennessee Team IRC Channel | Next Meeting: *TONIGHT* October 6 at 7:30PM CDT/8:30 PM EDT | Please add agenda items to the LoCo Directory Meeting Page located here: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/tennessee.team/157/detail/
<Unit193> I haven't been kicked today if you feel power happy ;)
<johnhaitas> Brian-D chris4585 cyberanger  elijah-mbp Juzzy orias Svpernova09 twayneprice Unit193 wrst xpistos ZenAdm1n … ping REMINDER … Meeting: *TONIGHT* at 7:30PM CDT/8:30 PM EDT
<johnhaitas> Unit193: i don't abuse power
<johnhaitas> Unit193: if you request i kick you … i may oblige ;)
<wrst> johnhaitas: i am unsure on my attendance tonight, hopefully but have a busy night ahead
<Unit193> johnhaitas: Joke, I have been kicked from #ubuntu-beginners-team channel twice for fun/to make me cycle
<johnhaitas> wrst: understood
<wrst> i will try to monitor on my phone :)
<johnhaitas> wrst: do you have any input as to which friday works best for you RE: the Ubuntu 11.10 Release Party?
<wrst> johnhaitas: with me its totally hit or miss, work, kiddo, etc so i would not plan around me because if you did I might disappoint
<johnhaitas> k
<johnhaitas> just curious if there was a definite date you cannot do
<johnhaitas> i realize we will be lucky to be graced with your presence ;)
<johnhaitas> wrst: we could skype w you at some point ;)
<Unit193> I should be home, but not exactly part of the meeting
<xpistos> johnhaitas: that was a quick transition
<johnhaitas> xpistos: which transition?
<xpistos> johnhaitas: over to johnhaitas
<johnhaitas> xpistos: isn't too hard
<xpistos> johnhaitas: true
<johnhaitas> xpistos: all the same original 'pace_t_zulu' account
<wrst> johnhaitas: cool :)
<johnhaitas> didn't need to change my OP privileges in this channel
<johnhaitas> hehe
<johnhaitas> wrst: you should add 'wesleystout' to your 'wrst' account
<johnhaitas> at least reserve it
<johnhaitas> wrst: and you should change your username from '~quassel' to 'wrst' ;)
<Unit193> ident
<wrst> hmm how do I change that johnhaitas?
<cyberanger> johnhaitas: pong
<Unit193> cyberanger: You can't make it to the meeting either?
<cyberanger> Unit193: dunno yet
<Unit193> Heh, so I may not be afk, but I'll not be exactly "attending"
<Unit193> wrst: You got it!
<wrst> yes Unit193 it was right under my nose!
<Unit193> Do you know how to remove the tilde?
<wrst> Unit193: have no clue :)
<wrst> but i would love to know so i can be one up on johnhaitas for a change :)
<Unit193> wrst: Install oidentd
<Unit193> wrst: And of couse your nick will work! You just grouped it, you didn't register another account :P
<wrst> yeah Unit193 i just had to see :P
<wrst> ok and that will work with quassel oidentd?
<Unit193> I don't see why it wouldn't, but it would return your username unless you change that. You would also need to forward a port
<wrst> hmm ok its up and running now
<Unit193> Port 113
<wrst> what do i need to do to port 113? forward it to my server?
<Unit193> Or the computer that's running it, I had to put it in my triggers since more than one uses IRC
<wrst> ha ha Unit193 that did soemthing!
<Unit193> Aye! That it did! Looks like quasslecore took over :P
<wrst> yeah not what i was going for however :)
<vychune> HELLO PEOPLE
<wrst> howdy vychune
<Unit193> wrst: If you changed config, you would also have to restart quasselcore service :/
<Unit193> Quassel is weird, can't find a ton on the ident side
<wrst> can't just reconnect to freenode?
<wrst> ahh gotcha
 * wrst makes some more noise
<Unit193> Has to reread the file
<vychune> Unit193: sup dude
<Unit193> Howdy
<Unit193> Eh, feels like I could breath fire
<Juzzy> moonshine?
<vychune> lol whatd did you eat to do that lol
<Juzzy> I grow bhut peppers ;)
<Unit193> Nothing, that's the bad part
<wrst> well if its what he ate, better breathing fire than out the other end...
<Unit193> Juzzy: Hot perrers are good, but that's different
<Juzzy> if you've never had one, they are the worlds hottest strand base heh
<Juzzy> I make an uber good salsa using just a couple of them
<wrst> Unit193: think i will just deal with the ~ for now :)
<Juzzy> 4 peppers = enough for 6lbs of tomatoes :(
<vychune> matuku mo
<vychune> Juzzy: are those peppers legal lol
<Unit193> wrst: Dang, now I'll have to setup a VM just to get it :P
<wrst> ha ha Unit193 i haven't quit, just having to actually work :)
<Unit193> Heh, it happens. I have a more manual client and get it working with oidentd
<Juzzy> in idia, they use them in pepper bombs for crowd control
<Juzzy> however you'd think they'd be immune to them
<wrst> Unit193: i think that is part of the issue
<Juzzy> the natives will grow them and rub them along the fences to keep elephants from trampling them
<Unit193> wrst: Could be, Quassel annoys me because of the (unneeded) depends
<wrst> like all the kde/qt on the server... yes
<Unit193> I have Xubuntu, I don't need that --scribblesout-- stuff
<wrst> well it pulls a lot of that in just for the core Unit193 why i don't know but that's a packaging mistake really
<wrst> because my server has no gui nor will it
<Unit193> And doesn't remove it with autoclean >_>
<wrst> nope, that shouldn't bother me so much but i really don't want that junk on there
<wrst> but I could compile it i suppose
<wrst> so i'll put up with the junk :)
<johnhaitas> wrst: sorry
<johnhaitas> back
<johnhaitas> west … here is the syntax … ignore double quotes - using them so the command doesn't go through
<johnhaitas> "/msg NickServ set accountname wrst
<wrst> johnhaitas: i got it :)
<wrst> i actually had to google it myself however :)
<wrst> oh and Unit193 helped
<wrst> i felt like xpistos for a moment
 * wrst pokes xpistos 
<johnhaitas> i could have read the scrollback
<johnhaitas> but i always respond to wherever i've been addressed first
<wrst> that's what makes you such a good guy johnhaitas ;)
<johnhaitas> wrst: why did you use "~wrst"
<johnhaitas> ?
<wrst> well i was working for something different and actually changed it just gotta log out of freenode again
<johnhaitas> ok
<johnhaitas> do that ;)
<wrst> yes sir :)
 * wrst apologizes for the noise its johnhaitas' fault
<xpistos> huh
<vychune> binarymutant: sup dude
<Unit193> Shhhhh, he's sleeping
<vychune> lol
<binarymutant> I'm here
<binarymutant> vychune: that site is looking good
<vychune> thank you and it's getting better
<vychune> anybody use google chrome or firefox in here?
<Unit193> I think you hit just about everyone :P
<binarymutant> I don't use chrome but i do use webkit
<binarymutant> and yes one of your divs overlaps the other in my browser
<vychune> which one?
<vychune> binarymutant: screenshot?
<wrst> vychune: i just use internet explorere :P
<vychune> boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<wrst> just kidding vychune :)
<vychune> oh lol
<wrst> i use firefox and chromium
<Unit193> Opera isn't so bad, I have it as a portableapp. I always have to have my flash drive(s) with me because of PuTTY and kind of Opera
<wrst> no opera really isn't bad just seems like not any use in messin with it when its easy to get the other two
<Unit193> PortableApps = FlashDrive = Windows
<wrst> oh yes Unit193
<wrst> is there a need for portable linux apps?
 * wrst supposes there would be but would just take the entire OS on a stick with him
<Unit193> electricus: Howdy!
<electricus> wow.. should it always take 20 minutes to format a 1tb sata with ext3?
<electricus> i'm afraid i may have a faulty drive
<wrst> electricus: long time!
<Unit193> I wouldn't think that long
<wrst> and electricus i didnt' mean long time on the drive i meant long time no see
<vychune> electricus: WHATS UP DUDE
<electricus> hey wrst
<electricus> vychune: hello
<electricus> ya.. i've been working more and chatting less :-)
<wrst> electricus: i heard a rumor you had left the area?
<binarymutant> vychune: I need the link again :/
<vychune> chestpaint.com
<vychune> SAY IT WIT CHA CHEST!
<vychune> lol
<vychune> OMFG:http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/10/06/westboro-baptist-church-steve-jobs-funeral_n_998032.html?ncid=edlinkusaolp00000009
<binarymutant> looks fixed now...
<vychune> yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<electricus> oh good grief people.. leave the man to die in peace
<binarymutant> http://i51.tinypic.com/2w7h65k.jpg
<electricus> i'm tinkering around with setting up my first software raid
<binarymutant> http://i51.tinypic.com/6i4lqs.jpg
<binarymutant> the phelps have a problem with everyone, sheesh
<electricus> i have (2) 1tb drives.. any suggestions?  I tried (100mb /boot) (8gb swap =to ram) (the rest /) all 3 partitions raid1 mirrored across both disks.  I set it up that way the first time, but it seemed so slooow.. just to format seemed to take forever
<vychune> binarymutant: WHERE THE SECOND PICTURE COME FROM?!?
<binarymutant> um.. your site (?)
<binarymutant> don't worry though, my webkit browser tends to screw websites up for some reason
<binarymutant> idk why yet
<binarymutant> electricus: big data is slow to do stuff, it's a known problem with the old C code for cp/rm etc.
<binarymutant> brb
<vychune> my site look terrible in IE
<johnhaitas> what?
<Unit193> Awesome, oh how I love pulse....
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-10-07
<binarymutant> pulse is awesome
<binarymutant> wish I knew a command to control it better though
<binarymutant> amixer isn't working very well
<Unit193> No, I am ticked because I was trying to get skype to work (it needed pavucontrol), now VLC, firefox, and anything but pianobar doesn't have sound :/
<binarymutant> they probably just need a change of settings
<binarymutant> firefox - flash?
<binarymutant> libcanberra or something like that
<Unit193> Nope
<binarymutant> hmm
<Unit193> And I'll do quite a few things to get it to work, reboot is not really an option though (Stability is hard to come by on this computer)
 * wrst will be around more or less for the meeting
<binarymutant> vlc-plugin-pulse?
<Unit193> Yep :/
<Unit193> I have some error output from Gish though :P
<binarymutant> idk what gish is but pastebin it
<wrst> is it related to a fish?
<Unit193> Game :)
<wrst> Unit193: getting in here late but pulse audio?
<wrst> hello Netizen27
<Unit193> wrst: pavucontrol started it (I did because of skype :P )
<wrst> what do you use to control audio? i know in gnome you can control the individual apps in pulse
<binarymutant> pavucontrol
<wrst> ahh
 * wrst is out of his league
<Unit193> http://pastebin.com/f5mgZcMi had just installed it
<binarymutant> sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio start
<wrst> i love pulse when it works on my recording machine its wonderful but when it doesn't it is like grub2 to me
<binarymutant> pulse is awesome, I love how I can play 2 things at the same time :D
<Unit193> Already tried it, but did again with same as nromal * PulseAudio configured for per-user sessions
<wrst> yeah binarymutant that's really helpful on my recording machine
<wrst> and it and JACK work well together
<johnhaitas> #startmeeting
<Unit193> VLC http://pastebin.com/drD9st7j
<meetingology> Meeting started Fri Oct  7 00:30:14 2011 UTC.  The chair is johnhaitas. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell/mootbot.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<johnhaitas> #link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology
<johnhaitas> who do we have here?
<wrst> i'm sorta here johnhaitas
<johnhaitas> wrst … Unit193 … anyone else?
<binarymutant> I'm here :D
<Unit193> I'm not here
<johnhaitas> wow
<johnhaitas> this is a treat :)
<johnhaitas> cyberanger: ping
<wrst> well Unit193 doesn't really count does he?
<wrst> and binarymutant first time in like... years?? :)
<johnhaitas> wrst: did cyberanger mention he wasn't going to be able to make it?
<wrst> i thought that was it
 * wrst checks the logs
<binarymutant> wrst: a couple of years yeah :D
<johnhaitas> well it's great to have you back binarymutant
<johnhaitas> binarymutant: btw, i'm running znc now
<binarymutant> sweet
<johnhaitas> so guys … those of you that are here ...
<johnhaitas> #link http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/tennessee.team/157/detail/
<wrst> johnhaitas: cyberanger response was "dunno"
<johnhaitas> our agenda
<johnhaitas> wrst: cool
<johnhaitas> so yea… meetingology … our new meeting bot … replacing MootBot
<wrst> johnhaitas: i and the wife are cleaning and swapping out the baby so i may be hit or miss
<wrst> but I support what you support ;)
<johnhaitas> #meetingtopic Meetingology Bot
<johnhaitas> so… i don't see any logs being produced
 * wrst wonders if a startmeeting command is needed
<johnhaitas> sorry
<johnhaitas> #meetingtopic Tennessee Team October Meeting
<johnhaitas> #chair johnhaitas
<meetingology> Current chairs: johnhaitas
<johnhaitas> #meetingtopic Tennessee Team October Meeting
<johnhaitas> hmm
<binarymutant> site says it's very quiet
<johnhaitas> #nick Unit193 wrst binarymutant
<johnhaitas> #topic Meetingology Bot
<johnhaitas> i wonder if the bot knows we're talking about it :p
<johnhaitas> or is that :P
<wrst> hmm maybe we should say bad things about the bot?
<johnhaitas> go for it
<johnhaitas> if you have bad things to say
<binarymutant> http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-us-tn/2011/ -- logs
<johnhaitas> binarymutant: +1
<johnhaitas> #link http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-us-tn/2011/
<johnhaitas> ok … i get it now
<johnhaitas> binarymutant: thank you
<binarymutant> np
<johnhaitas> this is more useful now that you point that out
<johnhaitas> i motion we move on to the next agenda item
<johnhaitas> unless anyone has anything to add about meetingology
<binarymutant> what was the reason for the change?
<johnhaitas> binarymutant: meetingology is just a newer version of MootBot
<binarymutant> ah
<binarymutant> seems cool, to me
<johnhaitas> agreed
<johnhaitas> #agreed meetingology  seems cool to us
<johnhaitas> :)
<johnhaitas> so
<binarymutant> lol
<johnhaitas> i motion we move to the next agenda item
<johnhaitas> anyone second that motion?
<binarymutant> +1
<johnhaitas> #commands
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<binarymutant> #help agreed
<binarymutant> #help agree
<johnhaitas> #topic Ubuntu 11.10 Release Party
<johnhaitas> #help
<johnhaitas> hmm
<binarymutant> although it should msg me
<binarymutant> and it doesn't
<johnhaitas> anyhow
<johnhaitas> me neither
<johnhaitas> #link http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/
<johnhaitas> so i noticed the map there
<johnhaitas> for the ubuntu 11.10 release parties
<johnhaitas> and i reckon we can get one in tennessee
<johnhaitas> #idea Ubuntu 11.10 Release Party in Tennessee
<binarymutant> the available commands listed aren't in the actual bot...
<johnhaitas> wow
<johnhaitas> #link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology
<johnhaitas> anyway
<binarymutant> `msg meetingology list meetbot`
<johnhaitas> there are no parties scheduled for the southeast
<johnhaitas> binarymutant, is it fair to assume nashville will be too long a drive for you?
<binarymutant> yeah it's a 3 hour drive, too soon
<johnhaitas> right
<johnhaitas> cool
<johnhaitas> so i'm the only one here for planning a nashville release party
<johnhaitas> but i am determined to get a release party on that map
<wrst> johnhaitas: wish i could tell you i would be there, i would like to be there but my current situation does not lead me to a lot of flexibility :\
<johnhaitas> wrst: i will plan as if you can't make it
<johnhaitas> wrst: if you do make it … bonus
<johnhaitas> no other team in the southeast is having a release party
<johnhaitas> #subtopic Nashville - Ubuntu 11.10 Release Party
<johnhaitas> #idea Friday evening to accomodate schedules.
<wrst> johnhaitas: i will try to be a bonus... hmm could you tell my wife that having me around is a bonus?
<johnhaitas> #idea Possible dates include (but not limited to) Oct 14, 21, 28 and Nov 4
<johnhaitas> #idea Suggested location:  J & J's Market & Cafe, 1912 Broadway, Nashville, TN 37203
<johnhaitas> http://www.yelp.com/biz/j-and-js-market-and-cafe-nashville-2
<johnhaitas> J & J's has WiFi, coffee, and beer
<johnhaitas> the owner (Sam) is great
<johnhaitas> and the atmosphere is better than a restaurant or bar
<wrst> johnhaitas: that's a great looking spot you have found there
<johnhaitas> 2600 holds their meetings there first friday of each month
<johnhaitas> wrst: yea … i met w4ett there a few times
<johnhaitas> anyone have any input regarding the date?
<johnhaitas> release is next thursday
<johnhaitas> #idea tentatively schedule for Oct 21 or 28
<binarymutant> do something online too for those that can't make nashville?
<johnhaitas> anyone out there?
<johnhaitas> binarymutant: for sure
<binarymutant> sweet
<johnhaitas> should we say the 28th of october?
<johnhaitas> like 6:30?
<johnhaitas> i'm going to mark that
<johnhaitas> seems as if we are few at the moment
<binarymutant> yeah
<wrst> binarymutant, johnhaitas mentioned skype earlier today
<johnhaitas> #action Ubuntu 11.10 Release Party in Nashville on Friday, October 28 at 6:30pm (central) at J & J's Market & Cafe, 1912 Broadway, Nashville, TN 37203
<meetingology> ACTION: Ubuntu 11.10 Release Party in Nashville on Friday, October 28 at 6:30pm (central) at J & J's Market & Cafe, 1912 Broadway, Nashville, TN 37203
<johnhaitas> ok good
<binarymutant> that's cool, def. skype or some sort voip works for me
<binarymutant> I like that idea
<wrst> binarymutant: that was all johnhaitas
<johnhaitas> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/venues/United_States/621/detail/
<johnhaitas> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/tennessee.team/1329/detail/
<johnhaitas> http://i53.tinypic.com/n3rkso.png
<johnhaitas> we are now on the map!
<wrst> awesome!
<johnhaitas> ok then
<johnhaitas> does anyone have anything to add on that?
<binarymutant> sweetness
<johnhaitas> so if no one has anything to add ….
<johnhaitas> i motion we adjourn this meeting
<wrst> woot shortest meeting ever and I give a hearty second
<binarymutant> agreed
<johnhaitas> wrst: i feel like accomplished stuff here :)
<binarymutant> just like how I remember them :D
<wrst> yes :)
<wrst> agreed johnhaitas
<johnhaitas> #agreed we accomplished something here ;)
<johnhaitas> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Fri Oct  7 01:06:54 2011 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-us-tn/2011/ubuntu-us-tn.2011-10-07-00.30.moin.txt
<binarymutant> ah it gives a link at the end
<Unit193> Yep, formatted for wikis
<Unit193> Well, moin syntax
<johnhaitas> can someone paste that to the wiki
<johnhaitas> i gotta go
<binarymutant> later johnhaitas
<johnhaitas> later y'all
<Unit193> Adios
<binarymutant> Unit193: did you get your pulse working yet?
<binarymutant> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PulseAudio    -- brb
<Unit193> He was following the meeting and playing Gish :P
<cyberanger> seems I'm late
<cyberanger> johnhaitas: I metioned sept & oct were likely to be late
<cyberanger> getting the salvation army youth group on ubuntu here for their youth service, they only do one thursday a month (same thursday as us)
<cyberanger> I think I'm gonna be late to every meeting now, just some worse than others
<cyberanger> (there's a group trip this saturday, so service announcements were longer)
<cyberanger> wrst: ^
<wrst> hey cyberanger
<wrst> cyberanger: you using openlp?
<cyberanger> wrst: ^^^ I metioned at the last two meeting I saw this happening at least for the first few youth group meetings (that conflict with our monthly meetings a little, the service starts at 7PM but doesn't necessarlly wrap up in an hour and a half)
<cyberanger> yep, or I will be
<cyberanger> skipped this month to focus on audio issues
<wrst> well you are accomplishing open source things in your absence cyberanger :)
<cyberanger> yeah, in east tn too
<Unit193> binarymutant: I don't know why I didn't look there first, but I guess it's good because a forums post helped mostly, the wiki just got it the last step
<cyberanger> binarymutant: intrest for an east tn release party?
<cyberanger> johnhaitas: I checked the adgenda earlier this week, saw nothing, so I didn't add anything either
<johnhaitas> cyberanger: which agenda?
<cyberanger> since the three things I have can wait for november, when their pressing
<cyberanger> johnhaitas: the one for tonights meeting
<cyberanger> that just passed
<cyberanger> checked monday maybe, tuesday, early in the week, blank
<johnhaitas> cyberanger: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/tennessee.team/157/detail/
<johnhaitas> that agenda has been there since Friday
<cyberanger> the difference between monday & friday was which direction the car was heading for 12 hours, guess it was friday
<wrst> cyberanger, johnhaitas i forget people go to the forums for loco stuff :\
* johnhaitas changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-tn to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Tennessee Team IRC Channel | Next Meeting: Nov. 3 @ 7:30PM CDT/8:30 PM EDT | Please add agenda items to the LoCo Directory Meeting Page located here: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/tennessee.team/158/detail/
 * wrst also wonders when ubuntu one went to 5GB
<johnhaitas> cyberanger: wait, what was your original point about the agenda being empty?
<cyberanger> johnhaitas: I told you I'd comment on the adgenda before the meeting
<cyberanger> no adgenda when checked, no comment
<johnhaitas> cyberanger: sorry, i don't recall that
<johnhaitas> wrst: what loco stuff is in the forums?
 * Unit193 wonders if johnhaitas forgot to deop, or if he loves teh powar ;)
<binarymutant> cyberanger: not sure
<binarymutant> cyberanger: I was thinking about voiping into the main release party though
<johnhaitas> cyberanger: i removed w4ett
<johnhaitas> removed your founder status
<johnhaitas> added orias and Svpernova09 as ops
<johnhaitas> and removed ericG
<johnhaitas> wtf is this http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2011/06/silkroad/
<binarymutant> johnhaitas: just now seen silkroad?
<johnhaitas> binarymutant: i was previously unfamiliar
<johnhaitas> binarymutant: fill me in?
<binarymutant> one of the first bitcoin sites - the wired article describes it fully
<wrst> wow, didn't see that coming johnhaitas
<cyberanger> johnhaitas: removed him from what?
<cyberanger> my founder status? for what?
<johnhaitas> from #ubuntu-us-tn op list
<johnhaitas> no sense in being nostalgic … right?
<cyberanger> johnhaitas: see pm
<johnhaitas> w4ett and ericG will be welcome when they show back up :)
<cyberanger> indeed?
<cyberanger> indeed!
<cyberanger> !?!
<cyberanger> johnhaitas: what's our moderator status on the forums, looks like w4ett & tideline are the only two actually in our loco (at a prior time, not current members)
<cyberanger> (based on launchpad's status)
<johnhaitas> cyberanger: i'll look into this later
<johnhaitas> i have to go pick up my black mock turtle neck for black mock turtle neck friday
<johnhaitas> salut
<cyberanger> johnhaitas: see you later then
 * cyberanger wonders who johnhaitas is mocking in that black turtle neck
<cyberanger> johnhaitas: as much as I love J&J's I doubt I'll be there two weekends in a row (already aiming for PhreakNIC the weekend after)
 * cyberanger facepalms, that probally should have been in this meeting
<binarymutant> what should have?
<binarymutant> apple?
<johnhaitas> cyberanger: should we coordinate the ubuntu release party with phreaknic?
<cyberanger> johnhaitas: coordinate? in what manner (we already bounced the idea of having it's own event)
<cyberanger> binarymutant: phreaknic
<binarymutant> I had no clue Nashville had it's own "Defcon"
<cyberanger> for years, tried to get to the one in 2008, wreaked the car earlier that day though
<cyberanger> 2009 I forgot why I didn't go & 2010 couldn't
<cyberanger> finally
<cyberanger> finally I can go
<binarymutant> lol no jinx
<binarymutant> what are you looking forward to the most out of of phreaknic?
<cyberanger> used to be the wifi foxhunt, but that isn't happening this year
<cyberanger> so I'll find something
<cyberanger> partial schedule
<binarymutant> I looked at the schedule online, but like defcon I can't really find a speech that "speaks" to me
<cyberanger> partial schedule was only released yesterday
<cyberanger> three things speak to me
<cyberanger> What makes an identity, fixing wifi security once and for all
<cyberanger> Counter Espionage Strategy and Tactics
<cyberanger> and there will be more
<vychune> anybody up?
<binarymutant> me
<binarymutant> sorta
<vychune> lol
 * vychune is using dialup
<vychune> ughhhhhhhhhhhhh
<vychune> some css files wont even download
<wrst> vychune: dial up... yuck
<binarymutant> dialup irk :/
<vychune> but it's free lol
<binarymutant> ads?
<vychune> my service is off at home so i have to sneak and use the phone line
<vychune> no ads
<binarymutant> thats cool
<binarymutant> anything is better than nothing, even if it only gets 14kb a second
<vychune> kinda yeah
<vychune> 2kb a sec :/
<binarymutant> 2kb? wth is up with that?
<vychune> LOL
<binarymutant> 14kb is what I got in the 80's
<vychune> nothing i can do about it lol
<binarymutant> that sucks :/
<binarymutant> is it the wiring? I mean 56k has been around for awhile now...
<vychune> maybe
<wrst> http://blog.canonical.com/2011/10/06/ubuntu-powers-hp-public-cloud/
<binarymutant> that's cool
<vychune> according to my OS i'm getting 44kbps
<binarymutant> vychune: that's good. Much better than 2k
<binarymutant> wrst: ...wouldn't Canonical be competing in that market against HP?
<vychune> mind you my OS is winblows :/
<vychune> binarymutant: HP sponers Linux Foundation
<vychune> sponsers
<vychune> oh screw it
<binarymutant> Openstack vs Ubuntu's cloud... whatever it's called - hng on will search
<binarymutant> ah nevermind, I'm thinking Ubuntu One
<vychune> smh
<binarymutant> :P
<wrst> binarymutant: i'm thinking having HP's backing is a reallly good thing especially since they are pretty big in the server market
<binarymutant> ^^ agreed
<vychune> wrst: dang rgiht
<binarymutant> for some reason I though Ubuntu One was canonicals version of EC2 - brain fart
<vychune> EC2?
<wrst> binarymutant: i have to say I love ubuntu server, much more than ubuntu desktop
<binarymutant> vychune: amazon's cloud
<wrst> also a VPS
<vychune> binarymutant: btw whats your os?
<binarymutant> debian/ubuntu
<binarymutant> it's all the same
<vychune> wrst: why?
<vychune> binarymutant: ok
<vychune> then wth are u using for a browser?
<wrst> vychune: i just don't like unity mainly :)
<binarymutant> luakit :D
<wrst> vychune: i'm using arch on my laptop and desktop and ubuntu on my server
 * wrst loves gnome 3
<vychune> wrst: don't what i did, install lubutu-desktop :)
 * binarymutant loves awesome and luakit
<vychune> wrst: DO what i did, install lubutu-desktop :)
<wrst> vychune: lubuntu is ok but I like a destkop that looks like it is from this century
<wrst> and gnome3 didn't work in 11.04 and in 11.10 its a possibility but I really like how "light" i have my arch setup even though I'm running a real heavy desktop
<vychune> kde?
<wrst> not a fan of kde either vychune, if i were I wouldn't use kubuntu, they are better but have  a long way to go
<vychune> i didnt say lubutnu for a reason lol
<vychune> i didnt say kubutnu for a reason lol
<vychune> lord my typing this morning
<wrst> vychune: but if you install lubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-desktop you in essence get them :)
<vychune> i know
<vychune> install basic kde is what i mean
<wrst> then i might as well use arch :)
<vychune> but that is the same thing nevermind
<vychune> OH YEah that's what i meant
<vychune> :)
<vychune> how do you change the size of a ping packet?
<binarymutant> -s
<binarymutant> `ping -s` what for though?
<vychune> speed test
<vychune> pinging google
<vychune> enter the unit in bytes?
<binarymutant> I'm guessing ya
<binarymutant> man page says default is 56
<vychune> windows is 32
<binarymutant> oh that's right your not on a nix box
<binarymutant> it's prolly the same option though, \s
<binarymutant> no wait... /s
<vychune> my nix drive burnt out...literally
<binarymutant> <-- can't remember how options work in dos
<binarymutant> "/" or "\" ?
<vychune> -
<binarymutant> ??
<binarymutant> no way
<binarymutant> it's "/"
<binarymutant> looked it up on wikipedia
<binarymutant> :P
<vychune> my system says -
<vychune> so there
<vychune> 10000 bytes is?
<binarymutant> ~10k
<binarymutant> ?
<binarymutant> that's a gianormous *packet*
<binarymutant> why don't you just send a regular one?
<vychune> i want to send 1 kb
<vychune> did already
<binarymutant> what was the ms time?
<binarymutant> or speedtest.com ...
<vychune> average time was 465ms
<binarymutant> ~35ms on cable
<vychune> speedtest.com wont work
<binarymutant> ~12x slower than what I'm one
<binarymutant> on*
<binarymutant> that's prolly really bad math too
<vychune> 488ms at 2 kilobits
<binarymutant> ( although I did read this earlier http://bentobooks.com/2011/10/math-girls-sample/ )
 * vychune is not clicking that lol
<binarymutant> it's a book*
<binarymutant> very SFW and children :P
<binarymutant> and should be in every school library across the nation lol
<binarymutant> but yeah i probably would click on a nsfw math girls sample too lol :P
<vychune> i hope your touge goes dry lol
<vychune> the frigging page wont load
<vychune> nvm
<binarymutant> uh on dialup, everything takes more than a second to load...
<binarymutant> brb
<vychune> speaking of bentos, when's breakfast lol
<vychune> k
<binarymutant> woot woot poptarts
<vychune> smh lol
<vychune> well i'm gonna go see you guys later
<binarymutant> ttyl vychune
<vychune> o/
<xpistos> MORNING Y'All!
<xpistos> Capo
<wrst> howdy xpistos!
<johnhaitas> morning xpistos, wrst
<xpistos> johnhaitas: hey
<johnhaitas> xpistos: did you ever get to talk to jj?
<wrst> morning johnhaitas
<xpistos> stupid stuck control key
<xpistos> johnhaitas: nope. he never called me
<xpistos> johnhaitas: or he never called me back after that one day
<johnhaitas> :(
<johnhaitas> we have been really busy
<johnhaitas> xpistos:  i'll pm you
<johnhaitas> i've had no indication that jj isn't interested - i'm sure he'd tell me
<johnhaitas> so i don't think he's blowing you off
<xpistos> I didn't think he was
<johnhaitas> good … i'm sure that wasn't the case
<xpistos> account list
 * cyberanger doesn't see xpistos in the books
<wrst> hmm xpistos working on bitlbee?
<wrst> howdy cyberanger where are you at today?
<xpistos> wrst:  a little
<binarymutant> for the eye candy crowd: http://www.markusfisch.de/PieDock
<cyberanger> binarymutant: for the diabetics worried about the risks of consuming candy, there is always byobu
<binarymutant> rofl!
<binarymutant> thats a good one
<cyberanger> wrst: if I said north korea, would you believe me? ;-)
<wrst> yes actually I might :)
<cyberanger> lol, good thing I'm not there
<wrst> ha ha
<wrst> cyberanger: :P
<cyberanger> all my top secret bunkers are at undisclosed locations in north america
<cyberanger> D'Oh
<cyberanger> back in cleveland again
<binarymutant> home sweet tn
<cyberanger> home sweet apartment
<binarymutant> there's apts in cleveland??
 * binarymutant mindblown
<binarymutant> no apts in Wellsville :(
<cyberanger> binarymutant: but there are some hotels that are priced well too
<binarymutant> in Hellsville or Cleveland?
<binarymutant> Cleveland I'm guessing
<binarymutant> brb my head is swimming
<cyberanger> Wellsville
<cyberanger> and cleveland, but comment was for Wellsville
<binarymutant> there's a hotel in hellsville? wow
<binarymutant> didn't know
<binarymutant> your not talking about the 411 motel are you ?
<cyberanger> the "motorcycle resort" on US 129 & TN 72
<binarymutant> never heard, doesn't sound like a quiet place lol
<cyberanger> this is the offseason, not always quiet
<binarymutant> <- is excited about Precise Pangolin
 * cyberanger is excited about pink panther
 * binarymutant didn't like the movie
 * binarymutant *does* remember the cartoon :D
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-10-08
<Unit193> binarymutant: Welcome back :)
<binarymutant> tyty
<binarymutant> the welcoming party is awesome
 * Unit193 looks around
<binarymutant> party of one :P
<binarymutant> "Tom has been selling Lennox for over 25 years"  -> commercial had me very excited until I actually looked at the tv
<binarymutant> you all seen stardust@home yet? Take a look at this blog post - http://arielwaldman.com/2011/10/07/mail-delivery-from-nasa/
<wrst> binarymutant: welcome back :)
 * wrst joins the welcoming party
<binarymutant> now it's a party :D
<binarymutant> :(    compiling things from xorg is...annoying
<binarymutant> autoconf, automake, aclocal  ::insert gripe::
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-10-09
<binarymutant>   
<Unit193>  
<binarymutant> weird stuff was happening sorry
<binarymutant> like a key that was pressed down (but none were)
<Unit193> Nothing, just doing the same
<binarymu1ant> slow night
<Unit193> Yep
<Juzzy> dont let me stop it
<cyberanger> woot, back from six flags over georgia
<cyberanger> that'll rearrange your spine
<cyberanger> binarymu1ant: yeah, xorg & compiling, ugh
<cyberanger> and I guess you both had a space pressed
<Unit193> Yep, I Yep, monkey see, monkey do
<binarymutant> slow weekend :P
<Unit193> Yep
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-10-01
<jfenn2199> evening all
<mac9416> Evening, jfenn2199
<mac9416> How's it goin?
<jfenn2199> hey how've ya been mac9416
<jfenn2199> it's going pretty well
<mac9416> Cool
<mac9416> Can't complain, but I often still do.  ;-)
<jfenn2199> I hear that
<wrst> morning (barely) mac9416
<mac9416> Mornin', y'all of the Central time zone, and good afternoon, our friends to the east!  ;-)
<mac9416> How're you, wrst?
<wrst> talking to people that barely speak english mac9416
 * wrst is not enjoying call centers
<mac9416> Oh yeah, love those to death.
<wrst> well you know most of the time the people are nice i just can't communicate with them
<wrst> when i get a call center state side i can communicate but the people many times aren't so friendly i shall say
<mac9416> Right.
<mac9416> Haha, yeah.
<wrst> or they are just stupid
<mac9416> I once had to call Gigabyte. Guy spoke English, was friendly, and seemed like he had built the MB himself.
<wrst> wow
<wrst> i love teh gigabyte boards i have used
<wrst> *the
<mac9416> Yeah? I've been happy with this one. But it's the only one I've used.
<wrst> i've used  a couple and soem gpus also from gigabyte
<wrst> howdy jfenn2199
<jfenn2199> how wrst
<jfenn2199> *how goes wrst
 * jfenn2199 thinks faster than types
<wrst> i don't think very fast jfenn2199 :)
<jfenn2199> lol
<wrst> so i type faster than i think :)
<jfenn2199> so how's the loco been lately?
<wrst> quiet and rainy jfenn2199 :)
<wrst> good morning chris4585
<chris4585> hey wrst, how is your monday?
<wrst> its monday chris4585 but still ok :)
<chris4585> it doesn't feel like monday, but I'm glad, whoo october
<wrst> i'm a fan of october
<chris4585> I kind of just can't wait for this month to be over...
<wrst> why is that?
<chris4585> november is so full of awesome stuff
<wrst> thanksgiving
<wrst> i don't like turkey but like a few days off
<chris4585> lol I don't really care about turkey either, we usually have turkey, chicken and ham
<chris4585> but turkey day is awesome
<wrst> my parents a lot of times do steaks i really like that
<chris4585> that sounds nice
<wrst> yeah turkey just isn't my favorite really
<chris4585> I only really like it if there is gravy
<wrst> gravy and mashed potatos i can live on that
<wrst> hm potatoes?
<chris4585> potatoes indeed
<chris4585> yeah I can't have too much dry meat, gravy <3
<chris4585> this conversation is a little too early lol again I wish it was november already
<wrst> ha ha chris4585
<wrst> never too early to get hungry i don't suppose
<chris4585> lol I guess, but thanksgiving only comes once :/
<wrst> yeah i could stand some turkey or gravy or whatever right now actually
<chris4585> mmm
<chris4585> wrst, did you see that the amazon results in unity wont filter NSFW content?
<chris4585> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/10/ubuntu-wont-fix-nsfw-content-in-amazon-unity-results
<wrst> chris4585: yes heard that yesterday on the linux action show
<chris4585> ah
<wrst> well that is a bit fanboyish because while yes you can disable it, but by default it will be on
<wrst> and if that's the case that shouldn't be enabled
<chris4585> wrst, yeah I agree, just kind of makes ubuntu look very bad in the spot light
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-10-02
<wrst> chris4585: yep
<chris4585> I am kind of amazed in the activity in here lately o_o its been several hours and nobody has left or joined or said anything
<chris4585> regarding that, I think its sleepy time now
<chris4585> morning wrst
<wrst> wow chris4585 you are an early riser today
<chris4585> yeah, I woke up around 7am today :)
<wrst> chris4585: you ok? ;)
<chris4585> lol yeah, just had to get up early to do some stuff and go down to dollar general, so now I'm officially hired
<chris4585> I start next monday woot
<wrst> you will have to get used to getting up early :)
<chris4585> mhm
<chris4585> I believe I will go to sleep earlier tonight... I didn't sleep as much as I normally do
<wrst> sleep is good
<chris4585> yessir!
<wrst> wb binarymutant
 * wrst wonders if xTEMPx is actually here today
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-10-03
 * xTEMPx looks around all sneaky-like.
 * xTEMPLARx is baffled by all the people who gripe about Gnome 3 as though its the most broken pile of software ever installed on a PC.  I have NO problems using it on a daily basis.  It doesn't impede my workflow and there's nothing missing or obvious things it "won't let me do".
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: where have you been?
<wrst> and good morning
<wrst> morning average_guy
<wrst> and xTEMPLARx i tend to agree i lik ethe work flow with gnome-shell
<xTEMPLARx> heya
<xTEMPLARx> been off work some, and workin like a banshee when I was here lately
<xTEMPLARx> today's a bit quieter, although I'm sure I've just jinxed myself
<wrst> ok that explains it then :)
<wrst> may the trouble begin :)
<xTEMPLARx> speak of the devil
<xTEMPLARx> my least favorite caller is on  hold
<wrst> ha ha xTEMPLARx, glad its not me!
<xTEMPLARx> oh great
<xTEMPLARx> it was one of those "hey, just touching base with you because we're having some problems that I can't intelligently describe, but I'm just letting you know I'm gonna call you in an hour or two from the site.
<wrst> how bad is it xTEMPLARx?
<xTEMPLARx> ...kind of calls
<wrst> ha ha xTEMPLARx lucky you!
<xTEMPLARx> i didn't finish my sentence lol
<wrst> ha ha :)
<wrst> they expect you to make magic
<xTEMPLARx> indeed :D
<wrst> well make it happen ! :)
<xTEMPLARx> this particular customer I dislike quite a bit because a) he's not very smart, but b) he obviously hangs on to his job by BSing his way thru conversations
<xTEMPLARx> reminds me of a middle schooler
<xTEMPLARx> like he thinks he's got everybody fooled
 * xTEMPLARx is being mean
 * xTEMPLARx will stop now.
<wrst> those are the peolpe that makes you want to do things you shouldn't do :)
 * wrst thinks xTEMPLARx is beign honest
<xTEMPLARx> if you ain't got nuttin' nice t'type, don't type nuttin'!
<xTEMPLARx> i shoulda just kept mah trap shut
<xTEMPLARx> =]
<wrst> its less fun if you do it that way!
<xTEMPLARx> also less likely to get me in trouble
<xTEMPLARx> i have an innate tendency to speak before thinking
<xTEMPLARx> its not good
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: i certainly have that issue... all the time
<xTEMPLARx> makes life difficult sometimes
<xTEMPLARx> esp. with teh misses
<wrst> ha ha i don't know what you are talking about :)
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: roy clark never really got the recognition he deserved as a musician
<xTEMPLARx> not at all
<xTEMPLARx> he was amazing
<xTEMPLARx> wrst:  you ever use turntable.fm?
<xTEMPLARx> can you listen to music at work?
<wrst> as a guitar player i think he should be ranked up there with say clapton, hendrix, vaughn etc different style but probably better
<wrst> yes i can somewhat when i am not "entertaining" :)
<xTEMPLARx> http://turntable.fm/christian_anything2
<wrst> ok just signed up, just for you xTEMPLARx :)
<xTEMPLARx> wewt!
<xTEMPLARx> so
<xTEMPLARx> what it is is a DJ-style setup
<xTEMPLARx> you build up a playlist
<xTEMPLARx> and you get an empty DJ slot
<xTEMPLARx> when your turn comes, your next song in y our list plays
<xTEMPLARx> or the top song in the list
<xTEMPLARx> then it round-robins thru everybody
<xTEMPLARx> this room has a tendency to be pretty busy most of the time, so they have it automated to allow you two songs then it relieves you of your post.
<wrst> ahh cool
<xTEMPLARx> to get in the queue to DJ, you type .addme in the room
<xTEMPLARx> and it'll tell you when your turn is
<wrst> ok cool
<xTEMPLARx> if you're not able to pay attention to it, though, you may lose your turn
<xTEMPLARx> I lose my turn frequently
<xTEMPLARx> :D
<wrst> not working the greatest for em at the moment
<wrst> choppy
 * wrst tries another browser
<xTEMPLARx> oh another thing... its generally considered good form to hit the like button for everybody's song
<xTEMPLARx> if you really really don't like a song, but its not inappropriate for the room, just don't click anything.  Only if it's inappropriate for the room should lame be clicked
<xTEMPLARx> =]
<wrst> ok you know me too well xTEMPLARx!
<xTEMPLARx> well its more of a considerate thing to do sort of scenario... we don't click lame just because someone's idea of a good song isn't our own.
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: i think i'm in que some hw
<wrst> *how
<xTEMPLARx> not in queue, you're in a dj slot
<xTEMPLARx> so now
<xTEMPLARx> make sure your song queue on the right there has a song in it.  do a search for a good song by any christian artist
<wrst> already got it
<wrst> including josh turner but not carrie underwood :)
<wrst> O_o
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: this seems like some mashup of irc and pandora? :)
<xTEMPLARx> kinda
<wrst> and xTEMPLARx i shose a 7:57 second song was that rude for the first go around just now realized that
<xTEMPLARx> then put somethin else in your queue :D
<xTEMPLARx> oh for your second song
<xTEMPLARx> 7:57 ain't so bad, but I tend to shy away from them unless I know there haven't been any insanely long songs in a while
<xTEMPLARx> and we tend not to go much over that
<xTEMPLARx> once in a while is okay
<wrst> ok well count it to ignorance :)
<wrst> most of the songs i like are like that
<wrst> i'm still choppy will have to try this again when i get home its pretty interesting
<xTEMPLARx> there's more to life than Hillsong United :P
<xTEMPLARx> :D
<wrst> no acually this was not hillsong xTEMPLARx
<xTEMPLAR1> argh!
<xTEMPLARx> hehe
<xTEMPLARx> fixed it :D
<wrst> congrats xTEMPLARx, you made a lot of noise
<wrst> :)
<xTEMPLARx> i thought nvidia had randomly broken, but then I remembered I got a gnome-shell upgrade and probably a kernel upgrade a bit ago
<wrst> ahh
<wrst> all well?
<xTEMPLARx> thus far
<xTEMPLARx> i had to reboot because I replaced teh power supply in this machine around lunch time today
<xTEMPLARx> and when it came back up it was at the CLI
<xTEMPLARx> lol
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-10-04
 * xTEMPLARx yawns.
 * wrst pours water on xTEMPLARx
<wrst> wake up xTEMPLARx
<xTEMPLARx> can't
<wrst> me either any advice?
<xTEMPLARx> nope
<xTEMPLARx> none that works
<xTEMPLARx> still sleepy
<xTEMPLARx> but then, I started out with a giant coffee from pilot
<xTEMPLARx> laden with sugar
<xTEMPLARx> and a donut
<xTEMPLARx> or two
<xTEMPLARx> so now the sugar's doing me in
<xTEMPLARx> argh
<wrst> i had to run from doughnuts today my wife had boxes of them she was taking with her to work
<xTEMPLARx> too
<xTEMPLARx> much
<xTEMPLARx> suga
<xTEMPLARx> shoo-gah
<wrst> ha ha
<xTEMPLARx> MY NAME IS DOOF, AND YOU'LL DO WHAT I SAY!
<xTEMPLARx> woot woot!
<xTEMPLARx> nobody?
<xTEMPLARx> boooo
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: ??? :)
<xTEMPLARx> phineas and ferb reference
<xTEMPLARx> guess i'm the only one here with kids
<xTEMPLARx> :P
<wrst> well i have kid note singular be no phineas and ferb... yet
<xTEMPLARx> i thought you had more than the one... Maybe I'm thinking of Raoul.
<wrst> just one for me !!! thats MORE than enough
<wrst> morning chris4585 ;)
<chris4585> hey wrst
<xTEMPLARx> downloading latest 12.10 beta
<xTEMPLARx> I tried updating my machine at home from 10.04 to 12.04 doing the built-in dist upgrade... it failed miserably.
<xTEMPLARx> miserably I say
<xTEMPLARx> although now that I think about it, it was probably graphics issues
<xTEMPLARx> :D
<wrst> you always have graphics issues :P
<xTEMPLARx> only here lately for some reason
<xTEMPLARx> frustrating
<wrst> that is and you are running nvidia right?
<xTEMPLARx> yup everywhere
<xTEMPLARx> so its almost like I never had any trouble with them until Linus ran his mouth about NVidia
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: evil plot by them?
<xTEMPLARx> could be!
<wrst> NVidia says... I'll show you Linus, how dare you stick that particular digit out at us!
<xTEMPLARx> haha
<xTEMPLARx> i wonder... can one upgrade from a 32-bit to a 64-bit system?
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: good question that would rquire a different kernel and all different packages correct?
<xTEMPLARx> possibly
<xTEMPLARx> definitely on the kernel
<wrst> you currently 32 bit i take it?
<xTEMPLARx> yeah here
<xTEMPLARx> but this is the base install I had prior to upgrading to the quad-core AMD mobo
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: it is possible it appears: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1750169
<wrst> last commetn
<xTEMPLARx> haha thanks... not very encouraging, that post
<wrst> no xTEMPLARx i really figured you could switch your sources somehow pull in a 64bit kernel and the packages then reboot
<wrst> sudo apt-get reinstall the whole stinkin' thing
<xTEMPLARx> haha probably
<xTEMPLARx> might as well just reinstall it though
<xTEMPLARx> I need to re-establish a better partitioning scheme though
<xTEMPLARx> i.e., separate /home location from the main OS install
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: i really need to do that, when we quit using my laptop at church and arch moves totally over to systemd i'm going to do that
<xTEMPLARx> that's always been a big problem here... when it comes time to install a clean system on this box, its a pain and things get lost
<wrst> i have Win7 native on my laptop but i NEVER boot into it when i need windows i have  a VM so probably use all 640GB on that thing for arch and partition it properly
<xTEMPLARx> I wish one of the VM proggies would let you boot your win partition rather than having to install a dedicated one
<wrst> that would be cool
<wrst> when i go heavy into paritioning i generally screw something up
<wrst> i followed all the arch stuff and didn't pay attention to /tmp and had it filling up if i let a machine run more than for a week or two
<wrst> i need to study up before i do that again
<xTEMPLARx> my biggest issue here is carrying my email over
<xTEMPLARx> it SHOULD be a simple process, but it never really is
<xTEMPLARx> I'm using Thunderbird now, so maybe it won't be as bad
<xTEMPLARx> was always usingEvolution prior
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: this is promising looking: http://askubuntu.com/questions/81824/how-can-i-switch-a-32-bit-installation-to-a-64-bit-one
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: t-bird is super easy that's what i used at work, i backed everything up when a hard driving was going away and i just replaced the files and it was like nothing ever happened
<wrst> that linke makes since you install 64 bit package apt, etc then chroot with a 64boot live cd to run those to get the 64bit kernel i think you can do it or blow your system up trying ;)
<xTEMPLARx> guess the larger question would be:  is it FASTER to do it that way?
<wrst> i would think absolutely not :)
<xTEMPLARx> I wouldn't think so either
<xTEMPLARx> I mean.. .its an interesting thought to think it COULD be done, but really, the benefits (if any) of doing so don't seem to outweigh a simple  backup-and-reinstall
<wrst> i'm sure it can be done it appears, its linux!
<wrst> but yes probably a total waste of time :)
<xTEMPLARx> :D  booting into the 12.10 beta dvd... bbiab
<wrst> wb xTEMPLARx
<wrst> orr wb xTEMPx
<wrst> hmm wb xTEMPLARx
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-10-05
<xTEMPLARx> =]
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: greetings
<xTEMPLARx> g'mornin' sir!
<wrst> how you doing?
 * wrst feels ignored by xTEMPLARx
<xTEMPLARx> lol
<xTEMPLARx> donut be lonely, Senor WRST
 * xTEMPLARx is doing pretty well thus far, thank you.
<wrst> ha ha xTEMPLARx
<xTEMPLARx> hopefully you and yours are well, as well
<xTEMPLARx> :D
<wrst> oh yeah looking forward to baseball this afternoon
<xTEMPLARx> who's playin?
<Juzzy> anyone here android hax0rs?
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: the braves... you must not be a baseball fan? its the most wonderful time of the year
<wrst> as usual i am not cool/smart enough to answer Juzzy's question :)
<xTEMPLARx> wrst I know that feel
<wrst> ha ha xTEMPLARx i always have that feeling
<Juzzy> well i've never touched a droid until a couple of days ago
<Juzzy> ive rooted it and finially today got ssh+root working
<Juzzy> so the problem is: theres a bug in activesync where if you sync a calander event, then move it to aother cal, it doesnt update properly and forever breaks the sync on the droid
<Juzzy> so I rooted it, located the sqlite db: /data/data/com.android.providers.calendar/databases/calendar.db
<Juzzy> found the offending event and deleted the entry
<Juzzy> however it's still broken, I'm not sure if it's cached or what
<Juzzy> still trying to sync this bad id :(
<Juzzy> ive killed calendar and the 3rd party sync processes
<Juzzy> and rebooted it
<Juzzy> nada :(
<Juzzy> the ppl in #android are completly useless heh
<wrst> surely not more useless than xTEMPLARx or me?
<xTEMPLARx> :D
<xTEMPLARx> so I grabbed the 12.10 beta2 64-bit iso yesterday
<xTEMPLARx> took it home
<xTEMPLARx> removed my botched 12.04 upgrade installation and let it do a clean 12.10 beta2 install
<xTEMPLARx> logged into unity
<xTEMPLARx> loaded up the software manager
<xTEMPLARx> asked it kindly to install gnome-shell, which is 3.6
<xTEMPLARx> wont' work
<xTEMPLARx> doesn't work
<xTEMPLARx> broken
<xTEMPLARx> booooo
<xTEMPLARx> regular gnome works, but no window manager
<xTEMPLARx> argh
<xTEMPLARx> gonna have to actually work with it
<xTEMPLARx> heaven forbid beta software not do what its supposed to
<wrst> well xTEMPLARx that's what you get for trying to use gnome with ubuntu
<wrst> as sad as that is
<wrst> gnome remix was a total disaster for me when i tried the live cd
<xTEMPLARx> no doubt
<xTEMPLARx> and I tell you what
<xTEMPLARx> I understand the need for income, but the unity dash board search giving you amazon results  is ridiculous
<xTEMPLARx> I did a search for synaptic once I logged in
<xTEMPLARx> not ONE of the 2 pages of results that came back had anything to do with the synaptic package manager
<wrst> yeah that's why i don't run ubuntu on the desktop, unity stinks, they ruin gnome, and stupid stuff
<xTEMPLARx> and THAT is ridiculous
<wrst> i think ubuntu desktop is getting close to a cluttered up ridiculous mess
<xTEMPLARx> I've been mostly fine with it thus far
<wrst> i just don't like unity
<xTEMPLARx> but this amazon thing is entirely too intrusive and ridiculous
<xTEMPLARx> making Unity more of a joke as a default UI
<wrst> i think it looks ok but it still looks incomplete for example if the top bar is transparent the menus aren't lots of little things like that
<xTEMPLARx> and then to apparently cripple gnome's proper installation ... I'm hoping that's just a beta mistake
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: well they won't include nautilus 3.6 period
<xTEMPLARx> sad thing is, I hear a lot of people griping about gnome shell but talking about features that are only part of Unity
<xTEMPLARx> like the whole full-screen application paradigm
<wrst> i don't really won't features
<xTEMPLARx> using separate workspaces for each application
<wrst> i just want something that opens progrems switches windows and stays out of the way
<xTEMPLARx> that's not gnome shell
<xTEMPLARx> that's unity
<wrst> i actually use a different desktop for apps on gnome shell
<xTEMPLARx> but at least you can choose to do so
<xTEMPLARx> I work with multiple windows on the same workspace just like always
<wrst> yes i generally do that unless i'm using dual montiors then i keep on monitor "locked" and can scroll throught he others in gnome-shell that is pretty nice
<xTEMPLARx> sounds like it :D
<wrst> but unity is just a little cluttered up mess for me it tries to do everything
<wrst> and that just isn't for me if it is for people that s good too i wish them success
<xTEMPLARx> seriously
<xTEMPLARx> I completely love my current gnome-shell functionality here
<xTEMPLARx> there's not a single complaint I can think of
<wrst> window switching is really the only complaint i would have its a little unhandy
<wrst> but i'm sure there's an extension for that
<xTEMPLARx> how so?
<xTEMPLARx> alt-tab doesn't work?
<xTEMPLARx> also, I use avant-window-manager for my icon bar on the left, so I can switch easily that way as well
<wrst> yeah i do like haveing that i just use the activities hot corner or the super key
<wrst> but there are extensions but that's really my only complaint and that isn't much of one
<xTEMPLARx> i gotchya
<xTEMPLARx> the only reason I wanted to change this system was to go to a 64-bit rather than 32-bit PAE system
<xTEMPLARx> but I think I'm gonna leave it alone
<wrst> i get the itchy to fresh install much quicker than you :)
<wrst> or i did now with arch not so much
<xTEMPLARx> I always get that itch when something new/unique/cool-to-me is coming out
<xTEMPLARx> =]
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: you really should run arch it would just come to you :)
<xTEMPLARx> wrst:  I may have to give it a try at home
<xTEMPLARx> not sure if I have the patience for it, though... lol
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: I absolutely love it
<wrst> once you get it set up its really no issue
<xTEMPLARx> true this
<wrst> and i have package kit installed so you can do the whole graphical thing if you want to
<xTEMPLARx> package kit?
<wrst> yes i think fedora uses it
<wrst> yeah its what fedora does, of coruse that isn't default but it works really smoothe in arch, checks for updates etc
<wrst> but not from the AUR
<xTEMPLARx> I see I see
<wrst> AUR is sorta like PPA's
<Unit193> But safer, no?
<xTEMPLARx> well I may come screaming/crying when it breaks my puter.  :D
<xTEMPLARx> and by breaks, I mean by allows me to put it into a non-fully-operational state
<wrst> Unit193: not safer
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: before you update you need to check the arch linux site
<xTEMPLARx> what?  ask questions first and update later?
<xTEMPLARx> that seems backwards
<wrst> i update daily but when there is a big update of something like graphics drivers, xorg, kernel, system essential type things i check the website
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: thats the "arch way" you are in control of your system so if you junk it, well its all your fault :)
<xTEMPLARx> :D
<chris4585> mhm
<wrst> but i have found it to be much more stable than running debian testing because its meant to be a rolling release
<Juzzy> We're looking for a linux admin with perl exp if anyone knows anyone looking :D
<Juzzy> in franklin
<xTEMPLARx> franklin is way over there in middle tn
<xTEMPLARx> amirite?
<Juzzy> yes.
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: yes
<xTEMPLARx> kk
<wrst> south of nashville a few miles off I-65
<wrst> hmm a few mile south of nashville just off of I-65
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: you wanting to move to franklin?
<xTEMPLARx> not if I don't have to :\
<Juzzy> it's good pay
<Juzzy> ;/
<xTEMPLARx> there's also that little thing about not being any good at perl at the moment
<xTEMPLARx> I tend to learn things as I need to, and I've had no need to perl it up.  :(
<xTEMPLARx> gonna be on vaca this week, so I'm shuttin' quassel down :D
<Juzzy> better hurry
<xTEMPLARx> have a good weekend, all
<Juzzy> it's a dry market
<Juzzy> can make some good bank right now
<xTEMPLARx> talkin about learning perl?
<xTEMPLARx> hrm
<Juzzy> linux in general
<xTEMPLARx> I loves me some linux in general
<xTEMPLARx> but I'm not certified in much of anything
<Juzzy> certs?
 * xTEMPLARx points to his last statement.
<Juzzy> whats that? :)
<xTEMPLARx> haha
<Juzzy> there's no certs for being awesome
<Juzzy> ;0
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: enjoy the vacation!
<xTEMPLARx> Juzzy:  there oughta be!
<xTEMPLARx> wrst, thank you sir.  I will try to.
<wrst> and the point is to keep quasselcore running all the time xTEMPLARx so you don't miss anything :P
<xTEMPLARx> but I never scroll back
<xTEMPLARx> besides, the last two pages if I'm not here are typically netsplit messages
<xTEMPLARx> :P
<wrst> fine do it your way :)
<wrst> have a great week xTEMPLARx!
<xTEMPLARx> later :D
<Juzzy> later
<chris4585> wrst, I'd use quassel if I could use xchat as a client
<linuxman410> wrst u here
<linuxman410> anyone here
<wrst> linuxman410: yep
<linuxman410> wrst what u doing
<wrst> watching baseball my braves are about to make an early exit from the playoffs, how about you linuxman410?
<linuxman410> going broke
<wrst> i think we all are linuxman410 :\
<linuxman410> my new messed up and i have run out of mney out of work for about 3 weeks getting ready to lose house and vechicles
<linuxman410> knee
<wrst> oh no linuxman410
<wrst> :(
<linuxman410> yep i do not know how much longer i will have internet will try to stay in touch
<wrst> hate to hear that linuxman410
<linuxman410> yeah me too
<linuxman410> after divorce life went to pieces talk to u later going online to try to find help
<wrst> ok linuxman410 hop eyou find it
<linuxman410> thanks
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-10-06
<jfenn2199> afternoon everyone!
<wrst> hello jfenn2199
<jfenn2199> how goes wrst?
<wrst> going well jfenn2199, how are you doing?
<jfenn2199> doing well, was wondering has there been any discussion for the 12.10 launch party?
<wrst> jfenn2199: not that I know of
<wrst> jfenn2199: the mailing list seems to be a good place for that maybe if you would like to get something started?
<jfenn2199> yeah we've been wanting to do a computer workshop here and since the next launch is around the corner what better time
<wrst> sounds like a good idea
<jfenn2199> hey how goes chris4585
<chris4585> hey jfenn2199, I'm good, you?
<jfenn2199> fairly well
<wrst> good morning chris4585
<wrst> ;)
<chris4585> good, and yep
<wrst> good email jfenn2199
<jfenn2199> thanks wrst
<wrst> wb binarymutant
<binarymutant> ty
<binarymutant> ty from 4 hours in the future :D
<wrst> ha ha binarymutant
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-09-30
<wrst> morning tenc
<tenc> morning wrst ^^
<wrst> how are you doing tenc?
<tenc> I think I'm OK. How are you wrst?
<wrst> doing well... as well as a monday permits at least :)
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-10-01
<wrst> morning tenc
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-10-02
<wrst> good morning tenc
<tenc> Good morning wrst, Unit193, twayneprice et. al. :)
<wrst> morning tenc, all going well?
<wrst> oh and Omnifrog you still healthy? :)
<tenc> This week isn't great. Some mixup at the pharmacist and I'm out a prescription until today.
<tenc> But otherwise things are OK. About to checkout Debian on my tour of distros after deciding Xubuntu was great on my laptop but not as good on my desktop.
<tenc> How about you?
<wrst> doing well, dbian is a great distro
<wrst> *debian
<tenc> Arch has quite a bit of intrigue for me too but I think I'll save that for another time.
<wrst> tenc: I love arch, I use it exclusively on the desktop
<wrst> but it isn't for everyone
<tenc> That seemed to be the consensus from people I've talked to about it.
<wrst> but once it is setup you are good to go for a really long time
<wrst> well after you set it up a couple of times usually you will bork it a little then get in the groove
<tenc> It seems like a kind of badge of honor among Linux users to run/successfully set up Arch.
<tenc> I wish I had more time to play around with the different distributions. As it is I have to borrow time here and there to play with them.
<Unit193> Good afternoon.
<tenc> Hiya Unit193
<wrst> wb chris4585
<chris4585> thanks wrst
<wrst> how are you doing?
<chris4585> I'm alrright, off today, chillin
<chris4585> I reinstalled manjaro wrst and its running smoothly
<wrst> cool chris4585, why the reinstall?
<chris4585> just needed a clean system
<chris4585> mint was working, but I had a few issues
<wrst> a clean system is a good feeling :)
<chris4585> yes, a little bit snappier
<chris4585> I'm using the xfce or main edition, and just installed cinnamon
<wrst> I must say with my arch setup I really haven't had much in the line of performance decrease short of enable additional services
<wrst> I havea  systemd cleanup day on occassion
<chris4585> yeah
<chris4585> the other day I noticed an instant performance increase
<chris4585> my machine was running for a couple days though
<chris4585> like two straight weeks
<chris4585> lol
<wrst> 2 weeks?  21:17:35 up 29 days,  1:45,  1 user,  load average: 0.00, 0.01, 0.05
<wrst> :P
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-10-03
<Omnifrog> I'm feeling no pain tonigh
<Omnifrog> tonight
<wrst> good Omnifrog
<tenc> Good morning wrst, Unit193.
<cyberanger> morning tenc
<tenc> Good morning cyberanger.
<wrst> how is everyone doing?
<tenc> Great wrst. How are you?
<wrst> doing great tenc
<wrst> just getting the day going...
<tenc> I hear ya.
<cyberanger> just on a layover, doing well
<wrst> good to hear
<cyberanger> Reykjavik is nice
<wrst> you are there?
<cyberanger> for the layover, yeah
<cyberanger> just one more hour
<tenc> Iceland, the gateway to Europe
<cyberanger> for today at least (what's the point of a direct flight to london, really?)
<cyberanger> well, 15:10 here, airborne in 15 min.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-10-04
<tenc> Good morning wrst, Unit193, cyberanger, twayneprice. Happy Friday.
<wrst> happy friday tenc
<twayneprice> morning tenc
<tenc> ^^ morning, happy Friday.
<tenc> http://toys.usvsth3m.com/binary/
<twayneprice> tenc: I made it through the first level.  :)
<tenc> Nice! <g>
<twayneprice> Level 10 got me pretty quick, though.  :)
<twayneprice> There are only 10 kinds of people.  Those who understand binary and those who don't.  :)
<tenc> Yeah the whole time I felt like I was playing Russian roulette. Not quite enough time to feel super confident about my answers.
<tenc> Classic. ^^
<twayneprice> Yea I was trying to go by "feel" instead of actually trying to do the math.
<twayneprice> Woo hoo!  Level 100!
<tenc> Grats! And right? Kind of like Neo in the matrix. :D
<twayneprice> I thought I saw a woman in a red dress.  :)
<tenc> They made another one for JavaScript that was fun too http://toys.usvsth3m.com/javascript-under-pressure/
<tenc> "At Comcast, we recognize that our customers use the Internet for different reasons and have unique data needs. As a reminder, starting October 1, 2013, Comcast will trial a new monthly data plan in this area, which will increase the amount of data included in your XFINITY Internet Service to 300 Gigabytes (GB) and provide more choice and flexibility."
<tenc> Blergh.
<twayneprice> tenc: 28 minutes 15 seconds for all 5 levels.  :)  It says I CAN javascript under pressure.  :)
<twayneprice> tenc: Did you have a data cap before?
<tenc> No, they tried to introduce one last year but there was so much resistance they scrapped it but now I guess they're bringing it back.
<twayneprice> So you are being INCREASED from unlimited to 300GB?  :)
<tenc> And nice work on the js! I spent an embarrassing amount of time on #5. Had to reach back to college.
<tenc> Yeah, EXACTLY, I care about as much for Comcast as I do for Verizon and they both talk like that.
<tenc> Like I don't understand anything.
<twayneprice> #5 definitely was a tricky one.  And the one with arrays mixed in with the string messed with me too.
<tenc> Like someone else said: if you're writing functions that have an input domain like that you probably have other problems to address. ;)
<twayneprice> Exactly!  :)
<tenc> The other thing I thought was interesting in this thread I was reading about it is how many people came up with non-recursive solutions for #5.
<tenc> Mostly just because I didn't even consider trying something linear. The problem just screams recursion to me.
<twayneprice> Yea, I not sure how I would do it without recursion unless you just hard coded x number of levels.
<tenc> The other other thing that surprised me was how many people went straight to regex as soon as strings got involved.
<twayneprice> "Some people, when confronted with a problem, think "I know, I'll use regular expressions." Now they have two problems."  Jamie Zawinski
<twayneprice> :)
<tenc> Love that quote. :D
<twayneprice> I try to use regex as little as possible.  And I ALWAYS have to to look it up on google.  :)
<tenc> Yep! <g>
<twayneprice> tenc: Are you a programmer?  What do you normally use?
<tenc> twayneprice: Yeah, you? What do you mean? Language-wise?
<twayneprice> I'm officially the Network Admin but I was a programmer in a previous life.  Yea, language-wise.
<tenc> Our shop uses IBM/Informix in the back, ColdFusion on the web and a mix of Delphi, C# and Java everywhere else.
<tenc> I've been on every end of that but right now most of my work is web-side.
<tenc> I know a lot of NAs that started out as programmers. In fact I'm not sure I know any NAs that started out that way, come to think of it. :)
<twayneprice> Interesting.    I used to use Clarion (similar to Delphi).  I've dabbled in Java, python, C#, VB, Javascript
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-10-06
<cyberanger> wb ChanServ
<cyberanger> err
<Unit193> :D
<cyberanger> wb chris4585
<wrst> cyberanger: glad to know I'm not the only one that makes that tabcomplete error :)
<wrst> and wb chris4585
<chris4585> hey
<wrst> all going well chris4585 ?
<chris4585> yeah I got my beer and just put out a fire
<wrst> ha ha
<Unit193> wrst: Shamed him right out.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-09-29
<fastforward> Afternoon.
<wrst> hello
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-10-01
<wrst> wb fastforward
<fastforward> Hey wrst. How's it going?
<wrst> well, fastforward, how are you?
<fastforward> Just fine, thanks.
<fastforward> Ready for a nap.
<wrst> me too!
<fastforward> The company catered in BBQ today. I ate a bunch. It was wonderful but I've been groggy all afternoon.
<wrst> ha ha that was to be expected :)
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-09-29
<average_guy> With WinXP on the server it prints no problem but no quassel-core or owncloud. This is unacceptable, it has to go back to Ubuntu.  I've increased the machines memory enough that it should be able to run lubuntu. That would make it super easy to set up printing and samba.
<Unit193> GUI on a server?
<Unit193> Or Debian, or a simple Openbox.
<Unit193> :D
<average_guy> Investigating the feasability of making LXDE availabe on Ubuntu Server but not running all the time so that once I set it up it will be a sleep lil server again
<average_guy> sleepy
<Unit193> /etc/default/grub and s/quiet splash/text/
<average_guy> alrighty then, I start installation.  So, after install lubuntu-desktop change grub?
<Unit193> Perhaps you'd prefer to install 'lubuntu-core^'?  And, yes.
<average_guy> cool man, good idea about core, definately
<Unit193> Task != meta.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-09-30
<Unit193> cyberanger: Oh, and done any docker/lxc?
<cyberanger> Unit193: unfortunately
<cyberanger> From what I've seen, I don't think I'm a fan
<cyberanger> But I'm hoping that may change
<Unit193> May want to check another channel for related backlog.
<cyberanger> Another channel?
<cyberanger> I'm in a lot less channels right this moment
<cyberanger> (Doing a huge overhaul, and znc isn't as high on the priority list, so I just threw something together quick)
<cyberanger> I really wish I had more time...
<Unit193> For everyting.
<cyberanger> Yep
<average_guy> aw yeah, finally got it working
<average_guy> gui on server = dumb. broke it
<average_guy> what was messing me up was I could not get to the CUPS admin panel remotely. I kept getting 'forbidden'
<average_guy> I did it locally with sensible-browser and setting it all up was easy from there
 * aedend is building his first kernel atm... "make" please be kind...
<aedend> finished my first LFS build, and... it works! Excellent way to learn about Linux
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-10-01
<cyberanger> Great aedend
<cyberanger> Now try Docker.io, and when you figure that out, lemme know
<cyberanger> .....cause I haven't.
<cyberanger> ;-)
<cyberanger> aedend: Was it fun?
<aedend> cyberanger, ha, I have to admit there was some excitement after I rebooted and and got a log in prompt
<aedend> but yeah, it was doing going thru the process. I'm going to delete it and do it again
<aedend> *fun
<aedend> man I can't ype tonight
<aedend> *type .... I give up
<cyberanger> lol, I have those days
<aedend> I do have some weird stuff showing up when I look at 'mount' now
<Unit193> cyberanger: Ever rebooted into a chroot?
<Unit193> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/85714/boot-into-a-chroot kind of.
<aedend> update-grub2
<cyberanger> Not that I can think of
<cyberanger> Used finnix and then launched a chroot, but outright boot into it
<aedend> if you mount the other linux and do 'update-grub2' it should give you a menu option after you reboot
<aedend> I might be totally off here, but the lfs build I finished was similar to this.
<aedend> wrst, I'm going to create a Do droplet, from what I understand if you give me a promo code you get a discount?
<aedend> I've got another promo code but if you get a discount I'll use yours
<wrst> aedend: yes we both should get one
<wrst> Let me pass that on
<aedend> wrst, ok
<wrst> aedend: https://www.digitalocean.com/?refcode=c6a3f5b71c6f
<wrst> that's the link, and thank you!
<aedend> you're welcome and thank you
<wrst> I think you will like DO its as easy or as complicated as you want it to be :)
<aedend> wrst, what distort did you go with. I'm torn between Ubuntu and debian
<aedend> *distro
<wrst> I have used both, they both work really well, my current is debian
<wrst> I have also had an arch machine there
<aedend> Ok, I noticed you mentioned a OwnCloud setup. I tested it locally on a vm. It was extremely simple to setup. I plan to use the droplet for a VPN, Owncloud and wordpress
<wrst> you will be really happy with whatever distro you pick for that
<wrst> owncloud has a repo btw that will keep you current
<aedend> sweet
<aedend> are you using the option for 'private networking'  - droplet to droplet networking?
<wrst> no since I just have one droplet
<Unit193> wrst: http://i.imgur.com/di3I4fP.png
<wrst> that person could use the droplet to droplet networking :)
<aedend> Is there a reason why I wouldn't be able to run a install script for xbox-guest additions after mounting the cd?
<aedend> I've done the usual.. apt-get update apt-get upgrade apt-get install build-essential module-assistant  and then  m-a prepare.  I mount the cdrom but can run the script
<aedend> *vbox
<aedend> running ./VBoxLinuxAdditions.run give me a permission denied even though I'm running as root??
<aedend> this is freaking stupid. I ve never had this problem, I've set up hundreds of these and never had this problem
<Unit193> Is it +x?
<aedend> mount
<aedend> oops
<aedend> i give, I deleted that stupid vm, I've spent too much time trying to figure it out,
<Unit193> :D
<aedend> Unit193, I'm glad someone understands my impatience and frustration... :D
<Unit193> What you did is called a 'rage quit', I've neeeever done this, noooo.
<Unit193> Also, I need to re-install vbox.
<aedend> Unit193, I use it a lot. I've got maybe 10 distros atm the moment. Always rotating new ones in. But I've never had a problem installing the guest add ons like this
<Unit193> I'd just install virtualbox-guest-x11 or whatever, maybe dkms.
<Unit193> And, I have Windows, Debian, and a broken Xubuntu.  Well, will once I get vbox installed again...
<aedend> and this freaking irc client I'm using on my mac sucks. it autocorrects and replaces words even though I've turned it off... I'm having one of those days
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-10-02
<cyberanger> Great, first OPM and now T-Mobile
<cyberanger> I'm having one hell of a year
<average_guy> It has been a big year for hacking. Read about XOR botnet?
<average_guy> http://www.net-security.org/secworld.php?id=18907
<cyberanger> Yeah, and despite InfoSec growing (and I'd know, employed by one of many growing firms)
<cyberanger> we're unfortunately only growing becuase human nature is reactionary
<cyberanger> Nasty botnet too
<average_guy> I cant believe how fast the world is putting things online.  It is NOT safe
<average_guy> internet of things = doom
<average_guy> just creating more and more attack vectors
<cyberanger> It's more the lack of security, nobody is thinking about how to lock these things down
<cyberanger> decentralize a little more
<cyberanger> making code so complex that nobody audits it
<cyberanger> And yeah, some things shouldn't be online
<cyberanger> the Uconnect issue is merely becuase they didn't leave some things in a read only state
<cyberanger> they could have done that in hardware
 * wrst just set up Android pay yesterday 
<aedend> wrst, I have a question about the promo code. Do I paste the link you gave me or just the last part
<aedend> btw, yoy'll need to re-post the link, I'm in another client and I dont have the same buffer
<average_guy> I'm just an old guy I guess but I have never even gotten a credit card or bank account wrst.  It is just to easy to steal things electronically.  I want you to have to physically take it from me.
<Unit193> ↑
<wrst> https://www.digitalocean.com/?refcode=c6a3f5b71c6f
<aedend> average_guy, uh?
<wrst> aedend: ^^^ just click today it takes you to the page
<average_guy> talkin bout wrst and his andriod pay aedend.  I can't do it
<wrst> average_guy: i figure all I can do is be as safe as possible
<wrst> And also I'm using a non approved card so it is using a fake number like Google wallet did
<aedend> wrst, I entered the code... not sure what happens from there. Maybe you'll receive an email or something
<wrst> I'm guessing so
<wrst> Thank you!
<aedend> you're welcome
<aedend> What's the plans for tonight? Anyone doing anything special or exciting?
 * aedend is staring to wonder about this channel..
<Unit193> Wonder how?
<Unit193> Sanity?  All bots?
<Unit193> Idlers?  etc.
 * Unit193 just re-poked someone about updating a Debian package (of course, providing the updated package too.)
<aedend> Unit193, I think you have told me before, but what part of TN are you in?
<Unit193> Very upper northern TN.
<Unit193> So far north, it's usually called "Ohio"
<aedend> got it
<aedend> I've lived in a lot of places, never been to "northern tn"
<Unit193> That's OK, nothing really happens much here, but thankfully it is cooler. :P
<aedend> haha, pretend I had a witty comeback to that. If you live in Ohio how did you come across the Tn team?
<Unit193> Looooong time ago I was searching for a bot, or the owner of a bot that used to be in here.  I joined, saw it wasn't here, was going to wait a few hours or days then /part, but cyberanger cought me and greeted me, then started chatting.  Turned out to be a really nice place, so stuck around.
<Unit193> Long time = May 29 14:07:24 2011, so not really too long.
<aedend> thats cool. So is Linux a hobby for you or do you use it for work
<Unit193> Currently hobby.
<aedend> Same here. Did you find a solution to the chroot problem the other night?
<aedend> maybe that was someone else in the channel. I log in from different clients so its hard to keep up
<aedend> I wish there was a way to log in from different clients but maintain the same "buffer"
<Unit193> Quassel-core.
<Unit193> Or, irssi!
<Unit193> aedend: Wasn't me that I know of, I don't think.
<aedend> Unit193, ok, I switch between my mac and virtual os's I have installed... I loose track of who said what
<Unit193> ssh+screen+irssi, znc, quassel-core.  That's me, cyberanger and wrst. :P
<aedend> Unit193, I dont get the ssh part. If I'm on a local machine using irssi inside of screen, where am I ssh'ing from or to??
<aedend> so I need to setup znc somewhere on a remote server?
<Unit193> The local machine isn't supposed to be the one running irssi. ;)
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-10-03
<aedend> ok, I'm following you so far. So the bouncer is on server, you ssh into that server and start a irc session that way using irssi?
<Unit193> SSH into the server, re-attach to the running screen session.
<aedend> I've read up on znc but I dont understand how it plays into this scenario. Do you have a link I can reference?
<Unit193> There's 3 alternatives, I listed all 3.  I don't use znc.
<Unit193> Though it is running on my server.
<aedend> Unit193, I have it running also on a test virtual server, although I have no hell of an idea of why I need it or what it does
<aedend> slightly kidding there... I'm just not confident I understand everything about ir
<aedend> *it
<aedend> I get sidetracked easily. I was going to set up my DO droplet, but got curios if I could display htop with the header only
 * aedend naturally starts reading every line of man page head, sed and awk
<average_guy> irssi is cool once you get it set, it is a pita to figure out though.  Quassel is the the shiz, even an android app to connect from my phone
<Unit193> Pure awesomeness, is Irssi.  I've patched mine though.
<average_guy> I'm trying to think of things to cram on my server, you guys ever mess mith 'squid' proxy server
<average_guy> I wonder if web caching provides any real benefit
<cyberanger> average_guy: less then before now, ssl
<cyberanger> and yes, still do
<Unit193> TLS! :P
 * cyberanger goes looking for a large trout to smack Unit193 with.
 * cyberanger only finds a big mouth, oh well, it's the bass I can do on short notice
<Unit193> fuse: bad mount point `MESSAGES/libc.mo': No such file or directory        niiiiiice.
<cyberanger> Unit193: ^^
<Unit193> cyberanger: Know anything about the new Firefox addon system? :/
<cyberanger> Unit193: Kind of, have they actually released it?
<Unit193> cyberanger: System extensions have changed at least. :/
<cyberanger> They're changing the whole plugin design to be more chrome like
<cyberanger> but I hadn't seen that change yet
<Unit193> My extensions installed to /usr/share/mozilla/extensions/{ec8030f7-c20a-464f-9b0e-13a3a9e97384}/ don't work anymore. :/
<Unit193> ubufox does, and it looks exactly the same. :/
<Unit193> NetworkManager also didn't auto-connect like it should.
<cyberanger> Perhaps they disconnected that root path, so it's all $HOME/.mozilla/ now
<Unit193> ubufox
<cyberanger> not sure why NetworkManager would be affected though
<Unit193> dpkg -L xul-ext-ubufox: http://paste.openstack.org/show/lgnH3zZAMYwomGwUy78h
<Unit193> cyberanger: Different issue, "everything's breaking" sadness though. :P
<cyberanger> https://blog.mozilla.org/addons/2015/08/21/the-future-of-developing-firefox-add-ons/
<cyberanger> Validated and Signed
<Unit193> Pretty sure, or thought they were.
<cyberanger> Unit193: e10s enabled or disabled?
<cyberanger> https://wiki.mozilla.org/Electrolysis#Enabling_and_Disabling_Electrolysis
 * Unit193 shrugs, default.
<Unit193> And on top of all that, VeraCrypt won't mount. \o/
<cyberanger> Unit193: open Preferences and look for "Enable multi-process" checkbox
<cyberanger> is it checked or unchecked?
<Unit193> As far as Firefox, live system has been powered off.
<cyberanger> Ah, and ouch on VeraCrypt, something major is off then
<cyberanger> for that much change
<Unit193> That's actually wily, two different systems.
<cyberanger> huh?
<Unit193> Well, that's fun.
<Unit193> Sooo, want a bug fixed but don't want to file a bug.  Also, there's a project for it on LP, but no prior bugs reported there, they've so far been reported elsewhere.
<aedend> first time using irssi... interesting
<aedend> looks like a late night for some of you all. This irssi is hard to get used to
<aedend> irssi makes me feel dumb
<average_guy> wb aeden__d
<average_guy> told ya irssi was a pain to set up, hehe.  It's set and forget though, once you get it, it works nice. Combined with bitlbee it has functionality like no other
<aeden__d> hey average_guy I'm not sure I have it configured right
<aeden__d> when I connect the sasl script loads but I'm told to verify with nickserv
<average_guy> It took me a while, I'm not an all-knowing super nerd
<aeden__d> can you do a whois on me please
<average_guy> [Whois] aeden__d is aeden__d!~aeden@74.123.23.44 (aedend)
<average_guy> [Whois] aeden__d is using a secure connection
<aeden__d> why is my ip showing up even though I have a cloak?
<average_guy> dunno man
<aedend> I've been working for two hurs trying to ge that stupid sasl script to load right
<aedend> just easier to msg nickserv and identify... this is a pain in the !!!
<average_guy> oh, I feel ya.  I abandoned security concerns a long time ago in favor of a system that is easy to use and 100% backed up offline
<aedend> I just don't get it. Makes me mad when things don't work
<aedend> when I start irssi the script loads. I guess I've missed something
 * aedend is afraid to join irssi and ask... 
<average_guy> they were helpful to me, irssi has been around a long time, you cant ask anything they wont know
<aedend> idk, the sasl script doesn't work. No big deal.
<Unit193> cap_sasl?  That's what I'm using.
<Unit193> aedend: Also, I don't use the default theme.
<Unit193> And, I also use CertFP.
<Unit193> I killed kenny! :3
<average_guy> You bastard!
<cyberanger> Lol
<Unit193> cyberanger: He's going to try ecdsa-nist256p-challenge, but doubt he had cryptx.
<cyberanger> Who is?
<Unit193> aedend: is.
<Unit193> aedend: Congrats, it works now!
<aedend> Unit193: yes!
<Unit193> aedend: ecdsa-nist256p-challenge, or just plain?
<Unit193> 'is using a secure connection'  Great!
<aedend> Unit193: just plain.
<aedend> I think using plainis okay since I'm connecting over SSL?
<Unit193> Yes, it's fine.  Though I use ecdsa-nist256p-challenge because, well, I have no sanity.
<aedend> I looked into it, but was afraid to mess with it because things are working
<Unit193> Right, and you'd need cryptx, I have libcryptx-perl installed.
<aedend> I really like this, a lot to learn however. The custom configs seem endless
<Unit193> :D
<Unit193> cyberanger: http://veracrypt.codeplex.com/workitem/173 - https://bugzilla.opensuse.org/show_bug.cgi?id=939435
<cyberanger> I think I'm using the server field, server cert is verified first so it doesn't bother me too much
<cyberanger> Each IRC network has it's own password, none used elsewhere, anything else with znc just wouldn't get me much
<Unit193> CertFP is a fantastic backup for SASL, and has the additional benefit of auth'ing you if services are split off when you first connect.
<cyberanger> Yeah, that'll likely get used after the rebuild
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-10-04
<aedend> I think I have znc setup correctly now
<cyberanger> aedend: ssl?
<aedend> cyberanger, I think so...
<aedend> are you talking about the settings for znc?
 * Unit193 shrugs.
<cyberanger> aedend: Both how you connect to znc, and how znc connects to irc
<aedend> cyberanger, It says I'm using a secure connection
<Unit193> cyberanger: Guessing not first.
<aedend> I use ssl to connect to znc and znc connects to chat.freenode.net 6697
 * Unit193 is wrong. \o/
<aedend> cyberanger, are you seeing something that would suggest I have it configured wrong?
<cyberanger> No, Just bringing it up
<cyberanger> You mentioned having it setup, thought it was something you'd want
<aedend> I've got all this setup but I don't understand the benefit
<Unit193> IRC addicts.
<aedend> If I close this client, since I have znc setup I'll still be connected?
<Unit193> And you'll see backlog, right.
<aedend> ok.
<aedend> to test this I just joined ##linux (its pretty busy). If I close this client and come back in 10 minutes
<aedend> I should see everything that took place while I was gone
<aedend> yeah... I've got something setup wrong. That didn't work
<aedend> decided to destroy my droplet and start over...
<Unit193> 0_o
<aedend> just easier than trying to backtrack hours of configs
<cyberanger> Hrm
 * cyberanger just fixed his tts issue on android
<cyberanger> Read it to me pro seems to no longer work, SpeakMe does
<cyberanger> No to set pushbullet back up fully
<cyberanger> aedend: do you know which version your running?
<aedend> cyberanger, version of what?
<cyberanger> znc
<aedend> I deleted the droplet... configuring it again atm
<cyberanger> Oh right
<average_guy> after playing with squid config a bit realized I really don't want all my web traffic flowing through my server seems dangerous
<aedend> as opposed to flowing through what?
<average_guy> residential gateway (comcast router)
<average_guy> the proxy sends traffic thru sever to get cached and on to the client, I dont wanna rek my server
<aedend> I'm new to networking but can yo not set up ufw policies
<average_guy> If I firewall out the traffic, the proxy would do nothing and if I let the traffic in to be cached there would be who-knows-what on my server
<average_guy> think imma call it good and leave it alone a bit, It does transmission, quassel, owncloud, cups, samba, mumble and a couple other things well atm
<average_guy> i should quit while i'm ahead
<aedend> I guess I was thinking you could set up what traffic you wanted to allow and block everything else.
<aedend> can fail2ban jail cached stuff ?
<average_guy> I knew what a proxy was, I just didn't think real hard before I started tryin to put it on
<aedend> which proxy did you intall
<average_guy> squid
<average_guy> well squid3, but yeah, I just really don't need it
<average_guy> I don't worry about security much but I try not to make my, server expecially, an easy target
<aedend> you could monitor your squid proxy access log, if you see a lot of unwanted attempts you could filter those ip's with fail2ban?
<aedend> or are we just not on the same page here :/
<average_guy> but what if the desired web content IS the malicious code
<average_guy> it would go in there and I wouldn't know till it was too late
<average_guy> I don't care if the windows pc's get rekt, the server backs them up, I cant lose the server
<average_guy> so just seems dangerous to have anything I didnt specifically order going to it
<aedend> I agree. And I'm learning all this as I setup my own vps. I was under the impression that fail2ban can be configured with application specific policies to jail unwanted stuff
<aedend> without first allowing unwanted traffic in to determine what to ban
<average_guy> I'm not an expert either but my problem is with it allowing port 80 traffic in for cache there would be know way to tell good from bad
<aedend> sample fail2ban apache policy  https://paste.debian.net/314368/
<average_guy> hmm, that does look nice
<aedend> here is another one, maybe give you some ideas.  https://paste.debian.net/314370/
<average_guy> I broke something :(
<average_guy> transmission is running but the client can't connect to it
<average_guy> ugh
<average_guy> fixed, still dunno why it suddenly broke tho
<average_guy> so, the fail2ban policy looks like it can monitior what I have cached and make sure it dosent do anything funny?
<aedend> average_guy, I'm not sure. I'm learning as I go setting up this droplet.
<average_guy> lol, thats cool I figuring it all out too, linux is a toy to me
<average_guy> I have cloud backups of everything important in case I DO rek stuff up
<average_guy> wife calls linux my 'nerd game"
<aedend> I know the feeling, It's more of a toy for me as well. I really don't have a need for anything I'm doing. I just like learning about it
<aedend> plus, I get sucked in when something doesn't work. It becomes personal almost lol, like I have to figure it out
<average_guy> it IS facinating. I have been obsessed with computers since they became commercially available
<average_guy> I have server hardware and fibre and all kinds of stuff, I like making big complicated SAN configs n stuff just to do it
<average_guy> to know how things work
<aedend> lol, ok, well, I'm not there yet. Once I start doing something I get caught up in knowing everything about it
<aedend> Which is why it takes me so long to get stuff working.
<average_guy> I have the plug on unlimited free hardware so I feel almost obligated to do something with it
<aedend> I'll start of configuring a firewall, but then I'll start reading about how ufw works, which leads to iptables, which leads to..
<aedend> average_guy, you _should_ feel obligated. It is your duty :)
<aedend> I get sidetracked. To access my droplet I use ssh (of course). But instead of just connecting I started reading on how ssh-agent works
<cyberanger> aedend: you may want to look at mosh too
<cyberanger> average_guy: foxyproxy
<cyberanger> or PAC files
<average_guy> oh woiw, I never seen foxyproxy before cyberanger. Reading now
<cyberanger> It's what I use, I want a few specific URI's to go to the UK, to pass a geoip check there
<cyberanger> the rest stays in the US, or over tor
<aedend> sooo, I got this vps. What now?? If I could owncloud configured so I could not rely on icloud, that would be great
<aedend> *get
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-10-03
<minasota> Pretend I said something funny and witty...
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-10-04
<wrst> ha ha ha very funny and wity minasota
<Omnifrog> that is clearly a fake witty post minasota. I can tell by the pixels
<Omnifrog> best cover I've heard all day - Rammstein-Du Hast(Bossa Nova Version) - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PyTqXqRuYq0
<netritious> howdy
<netritious> how's everyone?
<wrst> hey netritious
<wrst> what's up?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-10-05
<netritious> nothing much wrst, just thought I would check in and say hello! :)
<wrst> Ha ha nice netritious all going well on the western front?
<Omnifrog> the west?
<wrst> West TN
<wrst> Howdy Omnifrog
<Omnifrog> hiya w
<wrst> And good night I'm up past my bedtime for a school night
<Omnifrog> wrst,
<wrst> :)
<Omnifrog> sleep well
<netritious> wrst, All is well in the west :)
<wrst> Great netritious
<wrst> netritious: any new projects happening?
<minasota> bit of read, but good info.  http://yuxv6qujajqvmypv.onion/
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-10-06
<netritious> wrst: nothing really new atm, just working a lot with lxc/lxd in 16.04 on aws.
<netritious> for x in ns web mail db; do lxc pause $x; lxc snapshot $x; lxc start $x; lxc exec $x -- sudo apt-get update -q && sudo apt-get upgrade -y && reboot; done
<netritious> whoops, forgot "sleep 5;" between "lxc start $x;" and "lxc exec $x ..."
<wrst> all greek to me netritious :)
<netritious> wrst: just a one-liner that loops through the list of containers and runs apt-get to update and upgrade
<wrst> I do good to just keep one thing updated :)
<netritious> lol wrst
<wrst> netritious: I just built a new-ish desktop at home had a mini itx case bought a motherboard, ram and a celeron processor, I must say who needs an I7 to run a web broswer :)
<wrst> so I am decidedly low tech
<netritious> sounds like the perfect desktop for web browsing wrst :)
<wrst> netritious: it is a gaming rig for me, quake 2 based games rock on it
<wrst> running 1997 software on 2008 hardware :)
<netritious> nice wrst!
<netritious> Almost forgot, got the first family chromebook yesterday! Actually for my daughter for krimas, but I will be checking it out thoroughly!
<netritious> 10" Asus flipbook, which recently got access to google play store for android. Bought factory refurbished for $200 including shipping.
<wrst> nice netritious, does the play store stuff work well?
<netritious> not sure yet wrst, havent had a chance to play with it
<wrst> my mom's chromebook should be getting that soon
<wrst> it is on the earlier path to it on stable
<wrst> I wanted to put her on the dev channel but figured for my mom not a good idea :)
<netritious> heh probably a good call wrst
<wrst> I have heard that the dev update channel is more stable than windows 10 i'm not for sure if that is a comliment or not really
 * cyberanger had bashed his head over two chromebooks, a bad IIS server & a WatchGuard content filter
<wrst> good afternoon cyberanger
<wrst> how's life treating you?
<cyberanger> afternoon
<cyberanger> Hanging in there
<wrst> that much is good
<netritious> cyberanger: you working a windows shop?
<netritious> *work in
<cyberanger> No, the IIS server was Salvation Army's for the Southern territory, the cromebooks' are our location's, and the filter is the mall we're taking angel tree applications at.
<cyberanger> And of course since IIS wasn't sending MIME-type back, the WatchGuard filter blocked it, and I had to fight getting OpenVPN to work on the chromebook (it's a little more involved than your typical openvpn setup)
<cyberanger> and later a Vista computer and another that was Vista or 7 was added, I had no admin rights to these computers (I had the permission to fix the issue, just not the access at that time) so finally I just setup a reverse proxy in the same Atlanta datacenter as their server and called it good.
<cyberanger> It's been a fun week.
<netritious> "IT is fun they said..."
<netritious> showed my daughter the wintel compute stick and she said "Dad, you know I have expensive taste." lol Girl you live in MS.
<cyberanger> So did Elvis
<netritious> Have you been to Graceland cyberanger?
<cyberanger> No, at least not yet
<cyberanger> Last two times I was in Memphis was for FedEx
<netritious> I admit my daughter is spoiled a bit when it comes to tech.
<netritious> You aren't missing anything. No one that lives here goes, and if they do it's a free school trip.
<cyberanger> lol
<netritious> So is there anything I need to know now that I'll have a chromebook to manage?
<netritious> can i put ubuntu on it (easily)?
<cyberanger> Don't know, after realizing the mess I had on my hands I just setup a server in the same datacenter with nginx as a reverse proxy
<netritious> roger. this is the chromebook: goo.gl/sf7EuK
<netritious> not from BB though.
<wrst> netritious: I did some research on ubuntu and chromebooks but my info is probably old
<netritious> looks like crouton lets me use ubuntu on a chromebook: goo.gl/C9OVjs
<wrst> great thing if you leave chrome on there, and you trust the great google gods, there is really nothing you have to do it downloads upates and will let you know if you need to reboot
<wrst> I hear crouton works well
<netritious> I'm fine with chrome, I just like options :)
<wrst> I think it is a good option, but I think there is some risk at bricking something another on boot or something or was at one time
<netritious> I promise to be careful mom :D
<netritious> looks like crouton uses chroots though so not exactly dual booting.
<netritious> I probably won't mess with any of that though unless there is something my daughter wants to do that Chomreos won't let her do heh
<wrst> with the android apps I think it will do most things
<wrst> and get free word and excel which is pretty neat
<netritious> exactly. right now she has a 5 year old laptop with win7 and a non-working screen, but working vga port.
<netritious> ...connected to her tv. let's just say she doesn't use it much.
<netritious> loves her phone though, which is android ofc.
<wrst> nice, she will love that chromebook setup then
<minasota> Anyone else upset about the Mets losing? It's all good though, I think this year is the year for the Cubs...
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-10-07
<wrst> minasota: I'm a braves fan, so no!
<Unit193> Indians.
<minasota> wrst: Maybe the braves will get back to the glory days of the 90's... ;)
<wrst> the lake caught on fire once didn't it in cleveland?
<wrst> minasota: I just want them to not be a laughing stock :)
<minasota> Unit193: Not a cleveland fan, I'm not a boston fan even more :)
<minasota> As much as I'd like to see the Indians knock the the red socks out of it, doubtful that will happen
<Unit193> \o/
<minasota> Porcello not having a good night. But Boston doesn't haven't any depth in pitching rotation. Cleveland might pull it out... Wild Thing would be proud...
<Unit193> Boston, where nobody can talk right.
<Unit193> http://i.imgur.com/Gx9FX78.jpg
<minasota> lol, that was pretty good. I'm sure there are some of those floating around about us down here in the south, too
<minasota> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hs2KiBiPU6w  I guess you were right, Unit193
<Unit193> Nice one: http://poster.keepcalmandposters.com/2291628.png  Not so nice: http://i.imgur.com/db0Ru7h.jpg
 * Unit193 runs before wrst gives him the booot.
<wrst> Unit193: that west Virginia one was funny ;)
<Unit193> :D
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-10-08
<Omnifrog> well that was fun
 * cyberanger still prefers skydiving
#ubuntu-us-tn 2017-10-04
 * cyberanger yawns
#ubuntu-us-tn 2017-10-06
<BGates_> hey fuckers
<BGates_> Linux sucks balls, use Windows 10 instead. I made it just for you Linux cocksuckers.
<BGates_> quit being too fucking cheap to buy a license
<BGates_> shit ain't free ya know
<BGates_> shit ain't fucking free
<BGates_> fuuuuuuuuuuckers
<BGates_> cheapskates
<BGates_> fuckafuckafuckafuckafuckafucka
<BGates_> fuckafuck
<BGates_> afuckafuckafuckafuckafuckafuckafuckafuckafuckafucka
<BGates_> hahahahahahahahahahahahaha
<BGates_> shitheads
<BGates_> fuckazzzzzzzzzzzz
<BGates_> Linux will die
<BGates_> diiiieeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<BGates_> fucking fucking fucking die
<BGates_> hahahahahahahaha windows 10 will rule the motherfucking world bitches
<BGates_> wrst smells like a cunt
<BGates_> done fucked it UP
<BGates_> hawdddddnsjzjajajdd
<BGates_> hahahahahahahahahahahaha
<BGates_> losers
#ubuntu-us-tn 2017-10-07
 * cyberanger wonders how some people have so much free time....
<Unit193> Wonder why it hit here tbh, didn't see it hit anywhere else.
<cyberanger> That too
 * wrst wishes we had been here to have at least had the fun of kicking them
<cyberanger> lol
<cyberanger> I think it picked from the most recent message, which was you.
<wrst> hey cyberanger, I'm upgrading arch to gnome 3.26 it looks like, I'm pretty sure I may install ubuntu, they are making gnome what it should be, wish they had done that pre unity
<cyberanger> Sometimes it takes a colossical screw up to get it right in the end....
<wrst> the work they are doing on gnome is great, I'm sure not for everyone, but I think for most of us that want a just install and use it solution, I'm really happy with it
<cyberanger> I know Qubes OS isn't for everyone, sadly.
<wrst> well I have to admit I don't worry as much about security as I likely should
<cyberanger> I don't worry, I overacheive.
<wrst> ha ha very true
<cyberanger> Then I worry about not overacheiving enough.
<wrst> :)
 * Unit193 randomly runs across https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-geoip/+bug/1178719
<cyberanger> Unit193: Yeah, an oldie but a goodie. Affects a larger area than that bug implies too
<cyberanger> I just set my gear to UTC anyway, but before I'd have to manually fix it on every install.
<wrst> well, just got the gnome update on arch and have it pretty much looking like ubuntu... not ready to swap out yet I don't guess
